# 

## Krychlis

Witam wszystkich :smile: 

Jako, że wkrótce czeka mnie etap tynkowania i w związku z faktem, że chciałbym spróbować samodzielnie wytynkować przynajmniej malutkie pomieszczenie gospodarcze prześledziłem wszystkie posty, które udało mi się odnaleźć związane z tynkowaniem cementowo-wapiennym i poniżej opisuję poszczególne etapy wg których zamierzam postępować. Gorąca prośba o pomoc do wszystkich doświadczonych i życzliwych budowlańców, którzy mogą potwierdzić prawidłowość moich założeń, lub odpowiednio skorygować i poinstruować:
1) przygotowanie ścian i sufitów pod tynkowanie poprzez gruntowanie (ściany BK, sufit strop monolityczny żelbetowy) - dwukrotne malowanie gruntem Tytan, lub podobnym, przy rozcieńczeniu 1:2 (grunt:woda) (wiem, że jedni gruntują, inni polewają wodą, stwierdziłem, że ja będę gruntował); gruntowanie w temp. min. +5 stopni;
2) po min. 24-48 godzin po gruntowaniu nałożenie szprycy składającej się z cementu, piasku i wody w proporcjach: 1:2 (cement :tongue: iasek – objętościowo) + woda, do uzyskania konsystencji przypominającej „zupę”; szpryca zarzucana kielnią (w sumie na razie trudno mi to sobie wyobrazić, taka zupa, to chyba momentalnie z takiej kielni spada, więc chyba trzeba błyskawicznie nabierać szprycę na kielnię i momentalnie zarzucać!?);
3) po zarzuceniu szprycy wstępne wyrównanie powierzchni łatą w celu zlikwidowania jakichś większych placków szprycy; grubość szprycy: 1-2 mm – generalnie ma powchodzić w spoiny ścian i zakryć powierzchnię ścian i sufitu;
4) po wstępnym wyschnięciu szprycy zamocowanie listew prowadzących pionowych (osobno na ścianie i suficie), w odległości co ok. 1 m, (w poziomie też należy mocować takie listwy??); mocowanie listew poprzez ich przyciśnięcie do wcześniej naniesionych w paru miejscach placków z docelowej zaprawy tynkarskiej;
5) bezzwłoczne (przed wyschnięciem placków) wypoziomowanie listew (ich dociskanie, lub odsuwanie od ściany) przy pomocy łaty;
6) po upływie 24-48 godzin od nałożenia szprycy przygotowanie zaprawy tynkarskiej w następujących proporcjach: 1:1:6 (cement:wapno :tongue: iasek - objętościowo) + woda do uzyskania konsystencji przypominającej ciasto, generalnie konsystencja jak gładź gipsowa, lub zaprawa murarska; Do betoniarki wlewa się około 2/3 wody i wsypuje na zmianę cement i wapno, a gdy się połączą, dodaje piasek, resztę wody i miesza jeszcze trzy-cztery minuty. Wapno hydratyzowane do tynkowania powinno się wcześniej moczyć np. w wannie minimum 24 godziny, generalnie im dłużej tym lepiej;
7) tynkowanie: najpierw sufit, następnie ściany: nakładanie zaprawy na powierzchnię tynkowaną: zaprawę należy nakładać przy pomocy pacy styropianowej, czy też zarzucać za pomocą kielni? (jeśli zarzucać, to chyba zaprawa powinna być trochę rzadsza!?); grubość tynku w zależności od powierzchni tynkowanych powinna wynosić 1-2 cm;
8 tynkujemy dzieląc sobie większe powierzchnie na mniejsze powierzchnie, np. takie między listwami;
9) po nałożeniu zaprawy łatą lub pacą ściągamy nadmiar zaprawy, wyrównujemy do listew prowadzących, uzupełniamy ubytki;
10) po wstępnym wyschnięciu tynku ok. 2-4 godz., wydłubujemy listwy prowadzące, a ubytki uzupełniamy zaprawą tynkarską;
11) po wyciągnięciu listew, uzupełnieniu ubytków wygładzamy wytynkowaną powierzchnię pacą styropianową i pozostawiamy do ostatecznego wyschnięcia;
12) po całkowitym wyschnięciu tynkowanej powierzchni nakładamy ostatnią warstwę, tj. gładź wykonaną z niewielkiej ilości cementu, wapna i piasku w proporcji 0,5:3:12 (cement:wapno :tongue: iasek – objętościowo); gładź nakładamy pacą styropianową; po nałożeniu gładźi gładzimy powierzchnię do uzyskania gładkiej powierzchni przy pomocy pacy styropianowej lub filcowej.
13) Czy ktoś się może orientuje ile cementu, wapna i piachu potrzebuję mniej więcej na tynkowanie ok. 200 m2 powierzchni?

Z góry dziękuję za wszelką pomoc i uwagi

----------


## Krychlis

Witam,

może jednak ktoś coś poradzi / pomoże?

----------


## edde

1) gruntowanie sobie odpuść, bez sensu, zmocz podłoże i tyle
2) po kilku m2 ręka załapie rytm i uda sie większość wrzucić na ścianę a nie na podłogę  :Wink2:  zamiast kielni możesz spróbować czerpaka, niektórym jest z nim wygodniej, ja tam też pierwszy raz to robiłem i dobrze mi szło kielnią trapezową (za to ojciec, który jest tynkarzem innej niż trójkątnej nie używa)
3) po zarzuceniu szprycy nic nie wyrównujesz, to ma być chropowate, dojdzie do tego na tyle grua warstwa ze wszystko wyrówna
4) listwy tynkarskie proponuje obsadzać na goldband lub klej gipsowy, pionowo tak co ok. 1,5m (ściągasz po nich potem łata np. 2m),
nie słyszałem o tynkowaniu sufitu pod listwy ale może jeszcze mało słyszałem  :Wink2:  
nie zapomnij o zamocowaniu tez narożników tynkarskich
5) do tego prócz długiej łaty możesz na dłuższych ścianach czy powierzchniach użyć sznurka
7)9) szpryc zrób od razu po całości, sufit i ściana
zaprawę narzucasz kielnią, ściągasz po prowadnicach trapezową łatą tynkarską, gdzie brakuje dorzucasz i znowu ściągasz po prowadnicach
paca styropianowa służy nie do nakładania ale do zacierania tynku (ew. wyrównania, ściągnięcia)
10) mozesz to zrobić i następnego dnia, bez problemu da sie wyjąć, za wcześnie to ci tynk płatami poodpada
12) trzecią warstwę nakładasz tak jak poprzednie, tyle, ze cieniej, zacierasz gdy przywiąże, musisz to wyczuć, jak przeoczysz to doopa  :Wink2:  przy zacieraniu mozesz delikatnie moczyć powierzchnię wodą pędzlem ławkowcem
nie pamiętam proporcji ale czy nie za słabą ostatnią warstwę chcesz zrobic, poszukaj gdzieś jeszcze proporcji

no i z perspektywy to na 200m2 bym się na Twoim miejscu nie porywał, nie masz doświadczenia i raczej bladego pojęcia o tej robocie (prostej, ale dobrze jak się najpierw np. podejrzy fachowca, porobi za pomocnika), ja z ojcem i teściem zrobiłem garaż i piwnice, parter i poddasze oddałem w ręce fachowców

i na koniec dodam, że to mój amatorski punk widzenia tynkowania, więc stosowanie się do wskazówek zupełnie nieobowiązkowe  :Lol:

----------


## PliP

> 13) Czy ktoś się może orientuje ile cementu, wapna i piachu potrzebuję mniej więcej na tynkowanie ok. 200 m2 powierzchni?


Załóżmy, że warstwa tynku wyniesie 15mm to potrzebujesz objętościowo około 3m3 zaprawy.

1:1:6 (cement:wapno :tongue: iasek - objętościowo) + woda

około 0,5m3 cementu (na szprycę trochę potrzeba) = 1 tona
około 0,5m3 wapna = ok. 500kg
około 2,5m3 piasku =  6-7 ton (lepiej więcej niż ma taczka zabraknąć)

----------


## Krychlis

> 1) gruntowanie sobie odpuść, bez sensu, zmocz podłoże i tyle
> 2) po kilku m2 ręka załapie rytm i uda sie większość wrzucić na ścianę a nie na podłogę  zamiast kielni możesz spróbować czerpaka, niektórym jest z nim wygodniej, ja tam też pierwszy raz to robiłem i dobrze mi szło kielnią trapezową (za to ojciec, który jest tynkarzem innej niż trójkątnej nie używa)
> 3) po zarzuceniu szprycy nic nie wyrównujesz, to ma być chropowate, dojdzie do tego na tyle grua warstwa ze wszystko wyrówna
> 4) listwy tynkarskie proponuje obsadzać na goldband lub klej gipsowy, pionowo tak co ok. 1,5m (ściągasz po nich potem łata np. 2m),
> nie słyszałem o tynkowaniu sufitu pod listwy ale może jeszcze mało słyszałem  
> nie zapomnij o zamocowaniu tez narożników tynkarskich
> 5) do tego prócz długiej łaty możesz na dłuższych ścianach czy powierzchniach użyć sznurka
> 7)9) szpryc zrób od razu po całości, sufit i ściana
> zaprawę narzucasz kielnią, ściągasz po prowadnicach trapezową łatą tynkarską, gdzie brakuje dorzucasz i znowu ściągasz po prowadnicach
> ...



ad4. a tynkując sufit bez listew prowadzących nie będzie problemu, żeby utrzymać równą powierzchnię na całej powierzchni sufitu, bez żadnych dolin i wzniesień!?!?
a te listwy narożne to zamontować po szprycy, a przed właściwą obrzutką? czy ta ostatnia wartswa, tj. gładź zakryje te listwy, tak, aby nie były widoczne po malowaniu?


ad12. a proporcje na ostatnią warstwę - gładź znalazłem gdzieś na forum, ale może ktoś mi ją potwierdzi, lub skoryguje??

----------


## samm

Tutaj są jakieś proporcje
http://www.castorama.pl/porada/wykon...j-i-betonu122/

----------


## Krychlis

> Tutaj są jakieś proporcje
> http://www.castorama.pl/porada/wykon...j-i-betonu122/



w linku proporcje są podawane wagowo, więc nie do końca potrafiłem porównać je z moimi proporjcami objętościowymi, ale zauważyłem, że 2 i 3. warstwa mają takie same proporcje, więc tak samo spróbuję zrobić u siebie...

----------


## edde

> ad4. a tynkując sufit bez listew prowadzących nie będzie problemu, żeby utrzymać równą powierzchnię na całej powierzchni sufitu, bez żadnych dolin i wzniesień!?!?
> ...


jeśli tego nie robiłeś to problem może być   :Wink2:  my robiliśmy bez, może idealnie nie wyszło ale jest ok, narzucasz i ściągasz dłuższą łata albo pacą w kilku krzyżujących kierunkach




> a te listwy narożne to zamontować po szprycy, a przed właściwą obrzutką? czy ta ostatnia wartswa, tj. gładź zakryje te listwy, tak, aby nie były widoczne po malowaniu?
> 
> ...


narożniki obsadzasz tak samo jak listwy, można przed ale przeważnie po szprycu, obrzutce

----------


## Krychlis

> Napisał Krychlis
> 
> ad4. a tynkując sufit bez listew prowadzących nie będzie problemu, żeby utrzymać równą powierzchnię na całej powierzchni sufitu, bez żadnych dolin i wzniesień!?!?
> ...
> 
> 
> jeśli tego nie robiłeś to problem może być   my robiliśmy bez, może idealnie nie wyszło ale jest ok, narzucasz i ściągasz dłuższą łata albo pacą w kilku krzyżujących kierunkach
> 
> 
> ...



a narożniki osadzam przy pomocy tego kleju gipsowego, czy też przy pomocy zaprawy tynkarskiej dociskając po prostu te listwy do narożników?

----------


## edde

najwygodniej goldbandem, trochę mniej klejem gipsowym, fachowcy używają też czasem zaprawy, ale Tobie polecam goldband, robisz takie placki co 40-50cm i obsadzasz, narożnik taki:

----------


## gianti

tak przy okazji pytanie dotyczące tynku cementowo-wapiennego

Po położeniu tynku, wyschnięciu - jest struktura mniej lub bardziej ziarnista. jak można wygładzić tą strukturę aby zebrać z powierzchni najbardziej wystające (luźne) elementy? aby przy tym nie uszkodzić struktury całego tynku?

nie chciałbym na tym kłaść typowej gładzi - bo mi się nie podoba, ale na niektórych ścianach chciałbym mieć możliwość lekkiego przetarcia (zeszlifowania)

----------


## maciej74

jak narzucasz gładź to z żółtego piasku zacierkę kładziesz na świeży tynk jeszcze mokry ale na tyle twardy by przy zacierany nie wyrywać dziur mocno moczysz tynk zacierasz najpierw packą styropianową i zaraz po niej stosujesz packę z filcem  moczysz ściany i zacierasz wychodzi ci idealna gładź przy tynkowaniu istotną sprawą jest wapno które powinno być dobrze zlasowane moim zdaniem to minimum 2 3 dni przed robotą .
sufit tynkując zaczynasz od narożników ściany i posuwasz się w stronę środka pomieszczenia ważne jest by na styku ścian i sufitu było równo łat się nie stosuje.
Jednak mimo wszystko wziąłbym fachowców tynkowanie niby jest prostą sprawą lecz trzeba mieć doświadczenie które ty nabierzesz jak skończysz swój dom a do tego czasu narobisz dziur i garbów.

----------


## gianti

no a co jeśli tynk był kładziony kilka miesięcy temu i obecnie chcę przetrzeć trochę wybrane ściany - ale oczywiście nie "wyrywać dziur" jak napisałeś?

----------


## maciej74

zostaje tylko gładź szpachlowa szlichtę czyli gładź wapienno cementową trudno będzie narzucić i zatrzeć na wyschniętym tynku cała sztuka w gładzi takiej polega na tym że szlichtę która narzucasz na świeży tynk zacierając packą wcierasz w tynk i presto spaja się on z tynkiem i nie kruszeje ani się nie sypie ponieważ gładź ma mało cementu a więcej wapna kładziona na suchy tynk będzie ci się sypać.

----------


## Krychlis

czy szpryca faktycznie nie powinna być wstępnie jakoś wyrównana? moja wątpliwość bierze się stąd, że jeśli prowadnice tynkarskie mam montować po szprycy, to czy nie będzie problemu, żeby zamocować taką prowadnicę na chropowatej, niewyrównanej szprycy...

mam jeszcze jedną wątpliwość związaną z wyciągnięciem prowadnic po tynkowaniu: czyb będzie ok. i czy dam radę wydłubać te prowadnice, jeśli pierwszego dnia zrobię szprycę, po kilku godzinach zamontuję prowadnice, a drugiego dnia nałoże drugą warstwę tynku i po kilku godzinach przystąpię do usuwania prowadnic.

----------


## p1oterek

Szpryca powinna być chropowata, do mocowania listew prowadzących i narożników używałem goldbanda, na przyklejone prowadnice zarzucasz szprycę, po narzuceniu tynku i wstępnym przeszlifowaniu rajberką wydłubujesz prowadnice zaczynając od dołu. Odchodzą bez problemu. W miejsce po prowadnicach dajesz tynk i wszystko szlifujesz packą. W niedziele miałem swój debiut tynkarski i wyszło git. Miałem obawy ale teraz już wiem że to nic strasznego i domek otynkuje sam.

----------


## gianti

No to jeżeli ani gładź gipsowa - nie podoba mi się , ani - żadne zacieranie - bo za późno i tylko uszkodzę tynk - to pozostaje dobry grunt i gęsta farba która trochę przykryje te zadziory na tynku cementowo-wapiennym? 

a nie ma jakiegoś papieru ściernego którym można by to było trochę zeszlifować? w końcu gres też polerują aż do powstania gładkiej powierzchni.

----------


## Krychlis

> Szpryca powinna być chropowata, do mocowania listew prowadzących i narożników używałem goldbanda, na przyklejone prowadnice zarzucasz szprycę, po narzuceniu tynku i wstępnym przeszlifowaniu rajberką wydłubujesz prowadnice zaczynając od dołu. Odchodzą bez problemu. W miejsce po prowadnicach dajesz tynk i wszystko szlifujesz packą. W niedziele miałem swój debiut tynkarski i wyszło git. Miałem obawy ale teraz już wiem że to nic strasznego i domek otynkuje sam.


Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale wydawało mi się, że najpierw mam zrobić szprycę, a po wyschnięciu szprycy zamocować listwy prowadzące?!? czy jeśli najpierw przymocuję listwy, to czy nie będzie jeszcze trudniej ich wyciągnąć, jeśli zakryje je szpryca, a poza tym w takim przypadku pod listwami nie będzie szprycy...

----------


## maciej74

wpierw robisz szprycę a później prowadnice

----------


## p1oterek

Jeśli najpierw zrobisz szprycę to potem nie zamontujesz równo listew prowadzących. Szpryca to bardzo rzadka zaprawa cement/piasek (i/lub wapno) i nie "chwyci" tych listew.

----------


## Krychlis

> Jeśli najpierw zrobisz szprycę to potem nie zamontujesz równo listew prowadzących. Szpryca to bardzo rzadka zaprawa cement/piasek (i/lub wapno) i nie "chwyci" tych listew.


listwy mocuje się za pomocą właściwej zaprawy tynkarskiej cementowo-wapiennej lub np. za pomocą goldbanda Knaufa i  raczej po wyschnięciu szprycy

----------


## edde

można przed, można po
ja na części miałem przed obrzutką, bo mi tak z mego harmonogramu prac 
 :Wink2:  wyszło, na części po, jeśli przed to trzeba po obrzuceniu przetrzeć prowadnice,jak wyschnie może być ciężko wydobyć prosty oryginalny rant listwy

----------


## p1oterek

Ja jednego dnia za pomocą goldbanda przykleiłem listwy, następnego zrobiłem szprycę a kolejnego nakładałem tynk. Na razie wszystkie listwy udało się wyciągnąć " w stanie prostym"

----------


## mejasz69

panowie ja niechce korzystać z żadnego piasku ani wapna tylko z gotowego materiału w workach który tylko sypie sie do maszyny i gotowe !!!! i w tym temacie pytanko : może ktoś podać mi w mioare tanie i dobre rodzaje takiego tynku i co pod nie sie stosuje grunt czy szpryc a może tylko skropienie wodą wystarcza !! z góry dziękuje!!! chodz o tynki cementowe

----------


## PliP

Z tego co mi liczył tynkarz, który ma dopiero wejść to wychodzi 25 kg/1m2 = około 8zł.

1m3 zaprawy tynkarskiej + woda = około 2,2 tys kg = 100m2 tynku o grubości  1 cm. Najłatwiej jest sprawdzić ile waży 1m3 gotowej zaprawy, 

1m3 gotowej zaprawy pozwoli nam zrobić 100m2 tynku o gr. 10mm
1m3 gotowej zaprawy pozwoli nam zrobić 66 m2 tynku o gr. 15mm

----------


## edde

> panowie ja niechce korzystać z żadnego piasku ani wapna tylko z gotowego materiału w workach który tylko sypie sie do maszyny i gotowe *!!!!*....


a czego krzyczy??
 :Wink2:

----------


## mirela99

Czy ktoś wyliczał jaka mniej więcej jest różnica cenowa pomiędzy gotowymi mieszankami a zaprawą robioną własnoręcznie w betoniarce ?
Mam dwie wyceny - 17 pln za robociznę (ręcznie mieszany tynk - podobno dużo taniej to wychodzi) i 26 pln z materiałem (gotowa mieszanka). Zastanawiam się którego fachowca wybrać.

----------


## edde

orientacyjnie twierdzi się że robione na budowie są dwa razy tańsze niż z worka, ale to tez zależy od cen i dostępnosci surowca (np. u mnie zagłębie piaskowo żwirowe i można to mieć w dobrej cenie w porównaniu z niektórymi regionami gdzie transport wiecej kosztuje niż materiał, za to niezbyt popularne są tynki z worka dlatego też i dostępność i cena w hurtowniach niezbyt atrakcyjna))

----------


## samm

mejasz69
Ja widziałem jak tynkarze robią tynkiem Baumit MPI25.
Ziarenka po zatarciu na ścianie zostają.
Tynkarze tłumaczyli mi, że tynki gotowe są tynkami do których
dodaje się dużo różnych ulepszaczy i przez to tynki te są 
lekkie i niezbyt mocne.
Tradycyjne są podobno mocniejsze. Gdy są robione i podawane
agregatem to myślę, że dla tynkarzy to prawie taka sama ilość pracy.

----------


## PliP

Zapotrzebowanie i cenę liczyłem w następujący sposób:
cement - wapno - piasek = 10
1 + 2 + 6 do 9 = 10

330 kg cementu + 330 kg wapna + 1120 kg piasku = 1780 kg + woda = 1m3 gotowej zaprawy
150 zł + 150 zł + 80 zł = 380 zł /m3 + woda.

na ile wystarcza 1 m3 pisałem wcześniej i powtórzę:

*1m3 zaprawy wystarcza na:*
100m2 tynku o grubości 10mm = 3,8 zł/m2
66m2 tynku o grubości 15mm = 5,75 zł/m2

To są wyliczenia orientacyjne.

----------


## EWBUD

Wg. moich wyliczen :smile:  Uśredniłem wyniki.
Tynk z worka: ok. 18 - 19 kg  m2 - przy cenie ok. 440 - 520 zl/tona - mozna sobie latwo wyliczyc cene za m2.
Tynk robiony na budowie ok. 4 zł / m2
Mimo tego, ze tynki z worka wychodzą 2 razy drożej, uwazam, ze warto je stosować - skład mieszanki jest w 100 % idealny co przeklada sie bezposrednio na trwalosc tynku.
Jeśli chodzi o producentów to wg mnie idealny jest maxit ip18ml - jest to lekki tynk maszynowy, troszke drozszy niz zwykły tynk bez wypelniaczy, ale w sumie wlasnie dzieki wypelniaczom po zakonczeniu tynkowania mozemy sie mile zdziwic - jest mniejsze zuzycie w stosunku do tynkow bez wypelniaczy i co za tym idzie - oszczednosci.

----------


## masterzolt

Witam

Mam pytanie do fachowców - mam tynkarza, który robi szpryc z rozrzedzonej zaprawy tynkarskiej, a nie z cementowej - czy tak może być? Tynk maszynowy oczywiście?

----------


## Krychlis

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Jako, że wkrótce czeka mnie etap tynkowania i w związku z faktem, że chciałbym spróbować samodzielnie wytynkować przynajmniej malutkie pomieszczenie gospodarcze prześledziłem wszystkie posty, które udało mi się odnaleźć związane z tynkowaniem cementowo-wapiennym i poniżej opisuję poszczególne etapy wg których zamierzam postępować. Gorąca prośba o pomoc do wszystkich doświadczonych i życzliwych budowlańców, którzy mogą potwierdzić prawidłowość moich założeń, lub odpowiednio skorygować i poinstruować:
> 1) przygotowanie ścian i sufitów pod tynkowanie poprzez gruntowanie (ściany BK, sufit strop monolityczny żelbetowy) - dwukrotne malowanie gruntem Tytan, lub podobnym, przy rozcieńczeniu 1:2 (grunt:woda) (wiem, że jedni gruntują, inni polewają wodą, stwierdziłem, że ja będę gruntował); gruntowanie w temp. min. +5 stopni;
> 2) po min. 24-48 godzin po gruntowaniu nałożenie szprycy składającej się z cementu, piasku i wody w proporcjach: 1:2 (cementiasek – objętościowo) + woda, do uzyskania konsystencji przypominającej „zupę”; szpryca zarzucana kielnią (w sumie na razie trudno mi to sobie wyobrazić, taka zupa, to chyba momentalnie z takiej kielni spada, więc chyba trzeba błyskawicznie nabierać szprycę na kielnię i momentalnie zarzucać!?);
> 3) po zarzuceniu szprycy wstępne wyrównanie powierzchni łatą w celu zlikwidowania jakichś większych placków szprycy; grubość szprycy: 1-2 mm – generalnie ma powchodzić w spoiny ścian i zakryć powierzchnię ścian i sufitu;
> 4) po wstępnym wyschnięciu szprycy zamocowanie listew prowadzących pionowych (osobno na ścianie i suficie), w odległości co ok. 1 m, (w poziomie też należy mocować takie listwy??); mocowanie listew poprzez ich przyciśnięcie do wcześniej naniesionych w paru miejscach placków z docelowej zaprawy tynkarskiej;
> 5) bezzwłoczne (przed wyschnięciem placków) wypoziomowanie listew (ich dociskanie, lub odsuwanie od ściany) przy pomocy łaty;
> 6) po upływie 24-48 godzin od nałożenia szprycy przygotowanie zaprawy tynkarskiej w następujących proporcjach: 1:1:6 (cement:wapnoiasek - objętościowo) + woda do uzyskania konsystencji przypominającej ciasto, generalnie konsystencja jak gładź gipsowa, lub zaprawa murarska; Do betoniarki wlewa się około 2/3 wody i wsypuje na zmianę cement i wapno, a gdy się połączą, dodaje piasek, resztę wody i miesza jeszcze trzy-cztery minuty. Wapno hydratyzowane do tynkowania powinno się wcześniej moczyć np. w wannie minimum 24 godziny, generalnie im dłużej tym lepiej;
> ...



Jako autor tego postu chciałbym potwierdzić, że tynkowanie nie jest pracą łatwą, ale też nie jest pracą niemożliwą do opanowania dla zwykłych śmiertelników, którzy z tynkowaniem wcześniej nie mieli nic do czynienia. Do tej pory sam wytynkowałem ok. 100 m2 ścian i parę m2 sufitu (tynkuję tylko i wyłącznie w weekendy) i mam niesamowitą safysfakcję z osiągniętu efektu i zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy. Aż nie mogę doczekać się kolejnego weekendu :smile:  A oto kilka moich luźnych spostrzeżeń na temat tynkowania dla zupełnych nowicjuszy, takich jak ja:
1) uważam, że poprawne tynkowanie bez listew prowadzących jest prawie niemożliwe, wg mnie trwa o wiele dłużej, a efekt jest o wiele gorszy (pierwszy raz tynkowałem bez listew i szło mi tragicznie,  ale dobrze, że zrobiłem drugie podejście)
2) rzadszą zaprawę łatwiej się zarzuca, ale trzeba trochę dłużej czekać aż "ściągnie" aby móc zacierać styropianową packą, gęściejszą z kolei trudniej zarzucać (nie rozkład się tak fajnie na ścianie i gorzej się trzyma, ale można szybciej zacierać)
3) do mocowania listew prowadzących u mnie świetnie się sprawdza gips szpachlowy, absolutnie odradzam gips budowlany - za szybko twardnieje
4) gruntowanie ścian przed tynkowaniem - wg mnie nie do końca konieczne- miałem wrażenie, że tam gdzie nie ma gruntu szpryca lepiej się trzymała,
5) listwy prowadzące można albo zostawić w tynku, albo wydłubać - ja kilka zostawiłem, ale większość wydłubuję i robię to w parę godzin po wytynkowaniu ściany, a ubytki uzupełniam zaprawą, ale mogę też potwierdzić, że po jakichś paru takich wyciągnięciach te listwy jednak mogą się wykrzywiać i wtedy lepiej zainwestować 4 zł w nową,
6) tynkowanie sufitów jest o niebo trudniejsze od tynkowania ścian i polecam je dla prawdziwych twardzieli - ja przypłaciłem tynkowanie sufitu parokrotnie problemami z oczami (tynk rozpryskuje się i może wpadać do oczu, oczy w takim wypadku od razu przepłukiwać wodą) oraz poparzeniami lewej ręki (jako leworęcznej osobie lepiej mi wychodzi zarzucanie lewą ręką i tynk czasami wpadał mi za rękaw, a że składa się też z wapna doszło do małych oparzeń)
7) dla tych, którzy mają dużo czasu, a mało kasy mówię - spróbujcie, każdy m2 wytynkowanej przez Was ściany to chyba ok. 15-20 zł w kieszeni :smile:

----------


## lukas21

Witam 
Mam może trochę głupie pytanie: jak zarzucacie szprycę i narzut (głównie na sufit)? Kelnie trzymacie prostopadle do ściany czy też pod kątem. Ściany w garażu sam obtynkowałem i jest ok (nie musiałem sufitu :smile: ) ale teraz w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym trzeba wytynkować też sufit i tu jest problem. I ogólnie czy dużo spada wam zaprawy na podłogę. Proszę o pomoc i dzięki za odpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## mechanikmazowsze

> Witam,
> 
> może jednak ktoś coś poradzi / pomoże?


Wszystko zależy od grubości tynku. Jeżeli będziesz wykonywać tynk to wychodzi on naprawdę tanio. Dobry piasek można kupić już za 20-30 zł/tona z dowozem.
Przykładowo masz do otynkowania 200 m2, a grubość tynku wynosi 1 cm (0,01m), czyli musisz mieć 20 m3 zaprawy tynkarskiej. Piasek jest bardzo tani to go nawet nie liczę. Sam zaczynać tynkować za kilka, kilkanaście dni jak temp. będzie wysnosiła powyżej 5oC przez cały dzień.
Licząc, że musisz mieć 4 m3 cementu, 4 m3 wapna i 12m3 piasku, a z jednego 25 kg worka cementu masz ponad 25 dm3, czyli 0,025 m3 cementu, czyli ostatecznie potrzebujesz aż 160 worków cementu. Tyle samo wapna i 3 razy więcej piasku. Mówię o objętościach i szacuje bardzo bardzo "na oko". Kup po 20 worków cementu i wapna i wywrotkę piasku. Jak Ci 2 pierwszych składników zbraknie to dokup więcej.

----------


## michal_mlody

> Witam 
> Mam może trochę głupie pytanie: jak zarzucacie szprycę i narzut (głównie na sufit)? Kelnie trzymacie prostopadle do ściany czy też pod kątem. Ściany w garażu sam obtynkowałem i jest ok (nie musiałem sufitu) ale teraz w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym trzeba wytynkować też sufit i tu jest problem. I ogólnie czy dużo spada wam zaprawy na podłogę. Proszę o pomoc i dzięki za odpowiedzi


 Kwestia wprawy  :smile: 
potrenuj trochę, nie ważne ile Ci spadnie, ważne żeby nie wpadło do oka :smile: 

Powiem Ci, że ciężko opisać jak to się robi, lepiej pokazać.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

pytanie takie: czy do ostatniej warstwy tynku dodajecie piasku kwarcowego??

----------


## mechanikmazowsze

> Andrzej & Grażyna 
> pytanie takie: czy do ostatniej warstwy tynku dodajecie piasku kwarcowego??


Możesz do ostatniej warstwy dodać piasku kwarcowego. Powierzchnia tynku będzie wtedy gładsza. Oczywiście trzeba ten tynk dotrzeć.

Mam też pytanie. Czy można już tynkować w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym, dokładniej warsztacie zbudowanym ze ściany 2 warstwowej (pustak żużlowy)?

----------


## Takao

Nie chcę otwierać nowego wątku więc zapytam przy tym.
Zostało mi z miksokreta 500 kg cementu (tak jakoś dziwnie wyliczył wykonawca). Muszę go gdzieś spożytkować zanim skawaleje. Czy można narzucić w całym domu szpryc do tynków cementowo-wapiennych teraz pomimo, iż tynkować będę za kilka miesięcy - 500m2 tynku więc trochę cementu pójdzie. Czy po takiej przerwie można narzucać narzut bez problemu czy może odstać od ściany? Ps jaka jest minimalna grubość tynku cementowo-wapiennego robionego na budowie - mam równe ściany i nie chce przesadzać z grubością.

----------


## Balto

Langsam aber sicher...
Możesz. Skład to mniej więcej 1 : 1 / 1,2 : 5/6 (cement / ciasto wapienne / piasek). Piszę mniej więcej bo skład zależy od tego co chcesz zrobić i od grubości piasku. Nie ma problemu by to umieszać. Minimalna grubość tynku zależy od grubości wypełniacza czyli piasku murarskiego i od tego jaki jest mocny - im drobniejszy piasek tym cieniej możesz go nałożyć, im słabsza mieszanka tym łatwiej i bez pękania zniesie grubsze warstwy nakładane jednorazowo.

----------


## Takao

Nie chciałbym się jednak wgonić później w koszt np. gruntowania szprycy przed nałożeniem narzutu więc zapytam - czy po przerwie od zrobienia szprycy (około 3 miesiące) wystarczy przed narzuceniem kolejnej warstwy skropić ściany wodą czy skończy się to zakupem jakiegoś gruntu? Do tynkowania myślałem kupić piasek płukany (taki miałem do wylewek z miksokreta i po przytarciu struktura jest naprawdę gładka).
Czy przy ścianach z betonu komórkowego przed narzuceniem szprycy trzeba je pokropić wodą aby były wilgotne?

----------


## Balto

Takao: prosta sprawa: jeśli tynku w sumie będzie gruba warstwa te 40 - 50 mm, gruntować nie trzeba, jeśli przewidujesz, że będzie cienko - zagruntuj. Kiedyś w to się nie bawiono. Przed nałożeniem warstwy tynku: zwilż ścianę / podkład i idź za słońcem.

----------


## tynkarz-kraków

Zwilż ściany wodą aby uzyskać lepszą przyczepność oraz usunąć kurz na ścianach i tyle

----------


## Balto

tynkarz: nie po to by była lepsza przyczepność, ale po to by ściana nie wchłonęła wody z nakładanego tynku, a ten za szybko nie wysychając nie stracił czy lepiej nie uzyskał pożądanej wytrzymałości...

----------


## Takao

Kupiłem wczoraj dwa worki wapna superbiałego. Według producenta nie trzeba go moczyć jednak producent sugeruje jednocześnie, iż namoczenie poprawia urabialność itp. Zastanawiam się jak to moczenie przekłada się na właściwości zaprawy tynkarskiej - czy poprawa jest wyraźnie odczuwalna (zaprawa się lepiej trzyma ściany itp.) czy jest to raczej efekt niewielki. Pytam bo zastanawiam się czy jest sens kombinować wannę czy sypać wapno niemoczone - zaznaczam, że będę dawał wapno superbiałe bo w przypadku gorszych klas producent już wyraźnie zaleca moczenie. Gdzieś wyczytałem na forum wypowiedź, że szanujący się tynkarz moczy wapno - zastanawia mnie tylko efekt tego moczenia, tj. czy jest znaczącą poprawą czy raczej ma charakter starych przyzwyczajeń z lasowania wapna. Mile widziana opinia tynkarzy.

----------


## Balto

Ekhm producent pitoli głupoty: moczenie wapna hydratyzowanego przez dwa - trzy dni, to jego gaszenie, w wyniku którego otrzymasz dwa produkty bodajże mleczko wapienne - używane np do białkowania ścian, oraz ważniejszy dla nas - ciasto wapienne - niezbędny składnik starych klasycznych zapraw typu c/w i tynków. Dawniej tylko na tym robiono.
Wapno w formie hydratyzowanej plastyfikuje zaprawę i działa biobójczo, w formie zgaszonej dodatkowo wybiela zaprawę oraz sprawia że jest "puchata" czyli napowietrza. O fakcie, że zaprawa z takim wapnem potrafi zachowywać się jak masło - nie wspominam.
Dawniej na zaprawy wapno musiało się gasić bodajże 6 tygodni, na tynki - 8. (albo 4 i 6 odpowiednio? skleroza), a przez drugą światową ów proces wymagał sezonowania wapna.

----------


## Takao

Balto rozumiem, że w Twojej opinii moczenie wapna hydratyzowanego przez kilka dni zdecydowanie poprawia właściwości zaprawy i nie warto z tego rezygnować.

----------


## Balto

Jeśli będziesz nakładał to ręcznie - to tak. Fachowo nazywa się to gaszenie i wystarcza, z racji że wapno hydratyzowane tak naprawdę jest wapnem nazwijmy to "wstępnie" gaszonym do momentu kiedy jest jeszcze proszkiem, jeśli będzie gasiło się te 2 - 3 dni przed nałożeniem, ale im dłużej tym lepiej. Nie oznacza, że nie zrobisz tynku c/w ręcznie na wapnie hydratyzowanym, ale będzie troszkę inaczej się nakładał.
Wapno zaś Superbiałe (Lhoist, Bukowa; czeski odpowiednik to bodajże Cartak z tymi ptaszkami i kreskami odpowiednio nad c i którymś a) to najlepsze i najczystsze wapno dostępne w naszym kraju.

----------


## Takao

Wapno namoczone - moczy się już kilka dni. Niestety nasunął mi się kolejny dylemat, mianowicie jak to wapno później odmierzać. Podpatrzyłem różne przepisy i chce dać szpryc 1/1/6 i narzut 1/2/9 (cement/wapno/piasek - proporcje objętościowe). Rozumiem, że te proporcje są pewnie dla suchych składników więc jak to teraz ugryźć jak jeden składnik jest namoczony :Confused:  Czy dając namoczone wapno daje się go więcej czy raczej po namoczeniu wapno "tężeje" i zamiast składu np. 1/2(wapno suche(/9 dajemy 1/1,5/(wapno namoczone)9. A może nie ma różnicy czy suche czy namoczone i dajemy tyle samo???

----------


## maksimus773

> Jeśli najpierw zrobisz szprycę to potem nie zamontujesz równo listew prowadzących. Szpryca to bardzo rzadka zaprawa cement/piasek (i/lub wapno) i nie "chwyci" tych listew.


tak jest szpryca i prowadnica

----------


## Balto

tynkarz: proporcje zwykle podaje się wagowo! Ale z drugiej strony nie ma problemu z przeliczaniem na objętości. Gdzieś jest ciężar wapna gaszonego, cementu i piasku - bierz przeliczniki i dawaj. Gdzieś mi się po oczach obijał stary przepis wykorzystujący najłatwiejsze miary, czyli dla piasku - zwykłego wilgotnego i cementu masę, wapna - objętość...

----------


## Anabol18

Panowie mam pytanie odnośnie tynkowania .
Mam ściany nośne z ceramiki a działówki z szarego betonu komórkowego i właśnie o te działowe mi chodzi... w jaki sposób położyć na nie tynk cementowo-wapienny ? czy wcześniej trzeba je gruntować ? jeśli tak to jakim gruntem ?

----------


## Takao

Mam jeszcze kilka pytań związanych z tynkowaniem. Zacząłem tynkować - tynkuje w dwóch warstwach, tj. szpryc i narzut, który przycieram na gotowo (no prawie na gotowo :wink: ). Robię to na listwach więc wychodzi prosta płaszczyzna ściany i jedyna sprawa do korekty to struktura tego tynku. Tynkuje żwirem płukanym, który został mi z posadzek - jest dosyć drobny ale przy docieraniu miejscami nie jestem w stanie wyprowadzić ściany na odpowiednią gładkość więc chcę dać jakąś gładź. Gipsowej gładzi nie chcę więc zostaje wapienna. Słyszałem jednak że tynki można przytrzeć gładzią wykonaną z pisaku kwarcowego z dodatkiem wapna i chyba cementu. Mam pytanie czy tak można robić, czy to się nakłada pacą jak gładź i wreszcie jaka jest receptura na tą miksturę. Zastanawia mnie też to czy nie będzie się to odspajać od położonego tynku - kupcze gładzie mają jakąś chemię, która trzyma to wszystko w kupie.

----------


## Balto

Skład zależy od tego czy i jak twarde tynki chcesz mieć. Zwykle powinno wystarczyć coś ok 1 : 1 : 4/6 (to ostatnie w zależności od rodzaju cementu i tego jak twarda ma być ściana, oraz od grubości piasku kwarcowego. Są piaski o grubości nawet 0,2 mm...)

----------


## Takao

Jestem zielony w tym temacie więc dopytam. 
1. Te proporcje 1:1:4/6 oznaczają cement: wapno: piasek kwarcowy? Sporo tego cementu - myślałem, że taka gładź zawiera śladowe ilości cementu - cement daje II 32,5. Tynkuje ściany z betonu komórkowego więc tynk powinien być słabszy. 
2. Kolejna sprawa to czy można to nakładać na tynk, który ma już 2/3 tygodnie?
3. Jak go nakładać - pacą jak gładź i potem docierać pacą styropianową z gąbką/ filcem?
4. Czy taka gładź ma jakąś minimalną grubość? Chce tylko wygładzić strukturę tynku więc nie chciałbym nakładać tego dużo.

----------


## Balto

Tak, to oznacza takie proporcje. Cement 32,5 II pewnie BV-ka to do takich zabaw ein Schmelz... ale to detal. Jest go tyle bo piasek jest drobniutki. Tynk może mieć i 300 tygodniu byle był czysty i suchy. Tak taka jest technika, przy czym ostatnia warstwa jest cieniutka tylko po to aby zrobić tę finalną gładź. Grubość powinnna być już zrobiona wcześniej.

----------


## hokejgk1

Mnie czeka wyrównanie obwódki wokół otworu pod brame garażową segmentową tynkiem cementowo wap (ale kupie z wora) ... może z 3m2 ściany ...

czy listwy podtynkowe mogę zamonowac na klej do płytej akurat takowy (ATLAS PLUS) posiadam a goldbanda musiał bym kupić worek 30kg

Może ktoś jeszcze napisze taka listwę to porpostu sie wyrywa ze ściany ???

----------


## darkob

Mi najlepiej obsadzało sie listwy na klej gipsowy.Goldband itp. za dlugo sechł.Listew nie wyrywałem.

----------


## darkob

> Jestem zielony w tym temacie więc dopytam. 
> 1. Te proporcje 1:1:4/6 oznaczają cement: wapno: piasek kwarcowy? Sporo tego cementu - myślałem, że taka gładź zawiera śladowe ilości cementu - cement daje II 32,5. Tynkuje ściany z betonu komórkowego więc tynk powinien być słabszy. 
> 2. Kolejna sprawa to czy można to nakładać na tynk, który ma już 2/3 tygodnie?
> 3. Jak go nakładać - pacą jak gładź i potem docierać pacą styropianową z gąbką/ filcem?
> 4. Czy taka gładź ma jakąś minimalną grubość? Chce tylko wygładzić strukturę tynku więc nie chciałbym nakładać tego dużo.



Ja też miałem dużo chęci do pracy  :smile:   (podobna ilość metrów do wytynkowania) ale efekt tynkowania jest słaby.Za szybko narzucana zaprawa schła i ciężko było rownać łatą.Wapno moczyłem 1-2 dni wcześniej ale wydaje mi sie że chyba za mało go dawalem bo zaprawa była za mało plastyczna.Chyba większe ma tu znaczenie ilość wsypanego wapna niż to czy było moczone czy nie.W innym terminie robiłem tynki w garażu i mieszałem pół na pół z gotową zaprawą z worka i robiło mi sie bardzo dobrze. W mieszkaniu już na początku pracy wiedziałem że będzie trzeba robić gładź gipsową....a tynkowanie sufitu to przejeb....

----------


## Sadysta

> Mnie czeka wyrównanie obwódki wokół otworu pod brame garażową segmentową tynkiem cementowo wap (ale kupie z wora) ... może z 3m2 ściany ...
> 
> czy listwy podtynkowe mogę zamonowac na klej do płytej akurat takowy (ATLAS PLUS) posiadam a goldbanda musiał bym kupić worek 30kg
> 
> Może ktoś jeszcze napisze taka listwę to porpostu sie wyrywa ze ściany ???


Witam, jestem na etapie tynkowania. Listwy osadzam na klej do dociepleń. Myślę, że klej do płytek będzie dobry. Gipsy nie są najlepsze "trzymają" wodę i nawet po zatynkowaniu przebijają mokre plamy. Listwy wyciągam. Zerknij do dziennika, może coś Ci się przyda. Powodzenia.

----------


## Balto

darkob: prawdopodobnie tak. Zwykle wapno idzie w stosunku do cementu ok 1:1, max 1:1,5... Żeby tynk miał jakaś wytrzymałość. Ciasto wapienne ma inne właściwości niż wapno suchogaszone.

----------


## Takao

> ....a tynkowanie sufitu to przejeb....


Na sufit nawet się nie porywam - zrobię stelaż i płyty gipsowe. Co do wapna moczonego to jest rzeczywiście różnica jak się pomoczy chociaż 1/2 doby. Robiłem próbę rozrabiając wapno prosto z worka i zaprawa nie była tak plastyczna. Ja daje wiaderko 10 litrowe namoczonego wapna na 4/5 litrowe wiaderko cementu. Robota idzie wolno - tynkuje po pracy więc 10/15 m2 dziennie to maks co można zrobić. Co do osadzania listew to osadzam na MP75. Robię na listwach drewnianych - nie gną się tak jak metalowe po kilku demontażach.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Na sufit nawet się nie porywam - zrobię stelaż i płyty gipsowe. Co do wapna moczonego to jest rzeczywiście różnica jak się pomoczy chociaż 1/2 doby. Robiłem próbę rozrabiając wapno prosto z worka i zaprawa nie była tak plastyczna. Ja daje wiaderko 10 litrowe namoczonego wapna na 4/5 litrowe wiaderko cementu. Robota idzie wolno - tynkuje po pracy więc 10/15 m2 dziennie to maks co można zrobić. Co do osadzania listew to osadzam na MP75. Robię na listwach drewnianych - nie gną się tak jak metalowe po kilku demontażach.


Wymieszaj mp75 z klejem lub zaprawą c.w. sam gips nie powinien znajdować się pod tynkiem c.w.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, jestem na etapie tynkowania. Listwy osadzam na klej do dociepleń. Myślę, że klej do płytek będzie dobry. Gipsy nie są najlepsze "trzymają" wodę i nawet po zatynkowaniu przebijają mokre plamy. Listwy wyciągam. Zerknij do dziennika, może coś Ci się przyda. Powodzenia.


Nie osadzaj na klej do dociepleń.....
5 lat temu RAZ tak zrobiłem z narożnikami - były kłopoty.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Nie osadzaj na klej do dociepleń.....
> 5 lat temu RAZ tak zrobiłem z narożnikami - były kłopoty.


popękało?

----------


## EWBUD

> popękało?


Tak, prawie wszędzie gdzie był klej do dociepleń...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Tak, prawie wszędzie gdzie był klej do dociepleń...


ciekawe czemu tak jest...z gipsem to rozumiem bo gdy pochłonie trochę wody to rozpręża się i tynk nad nim pęknie ale klej..

ehh człowiek uczy się całe życie

----------


## Sadysta

> Nie osadzaj na klej do dociepleń.....
> 5 lat temu RAZ tak zrobiłem z narożnikami - były kłopoty.


Witam. Już robiłem na kleju do dociepleń przy okazji innych remontów, nic się nie dzieje (kilka lat). Ciekawe, być może zależy to od producenta i dodawanych komponentów. Tym razem osadzam na 220 Kreisel, jeśli się nie sprawdzi w tej roli dam znać. Co podejrzewasz w Twoim przypadku: skurcz, czy zwiększanie objętości (woda) i co Sam jako profesjonalista stosujesz do osadzania narożników.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Może ktoś poradzić czym malować tynki cementowo wapienne i ewentualnie gładź cementowo wapienną tzn, jakie warstwy  i ile razy malować??

----------


## Balto

A malujesz dowolną farbą która nadaje się do takich tynków... Takich farb jest od metra i ciut ciut

----------


## Takao

Pytanie do zawodowców. Tynkujecie teraz w takie upały? Okna mam wstawione więc przeciągów nie ma ale pomimo tego że dom murowany to termometr w środku pokazuje mi 25/26 C. Przy takiej temperaturze to tynk pewnie będzie wysychał za szybko (tynk cementowo wapienny oczywiście). A jeżeli tynkujecie to czy kropicie otynkowane ściany wodą w kolejnych dniach? Wstrzymałem się z robotą  :mad: bo boję się żeby mi tynk czasem nie odparzyło. Ps ile orientacyjnie może wynosić zużycie cementu na 100m2 tynku?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Pytanie do zawodowców. Tynkujecie teraz w takie upały? Okna mam wstawione więc przeciągów nie ma ale pomimo tego że dom murowany to termometr w środku pokazuje mi 25/26 C. Przy takiej temperaturze to tynk pewnie będzie wysychał za szybko (tynk cementowo wapienny oczywiście). A jeżeli tynkujecie to czy kropicie otynkowane ściany wodą w kolejnych dniach? Wstrzymałem się z robotą bo boję się żeby mi tynk czasem nie odparzyło. Ps ile orientacyjnie może wynosić zużycie cementu na 100m2 tynku?


Jeśli nie ma przeciągów i obrzutka jest solidnie wykonana (mogła by być nawet zagruntowana) to wszystko będzie ok, polewanie wodą jak najbardziej wskazane ale tylko delikatną mgiełką żeby nic nie wypłukać z tynku.

----------


## Balto

RK: polewanie nawet nie dlatego, żeby nie wypłukało, ale żeby nie pojawiły się skurcze, bo wysoka temperatura i wilgoć samonapędza proces wiązania znacznie go przyśpieszając a to grozi rysami skurczowymi...

----------


## grend

Odnowię temat bo pewnie wiekszość już zrobiła samodzielnie tynki
1 .Ile byliscie wstanie zrobić m2  tynków w ciagu 8-10 godzin, na poczatku waszej "przygody" i na końcu kiedy nabraliscie wprawy ?
2 Pierwsza wartswa obrzutka może całkowicie wyschna i np po miesiacu mozna zacząć rzucać własciwa warstwę ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Odnowię temat bo pewnie wiekszość już zrobiła samodzielnie tynki
> 1 .Ile byliscie wstanie zrobić m2  tynków w ciagu 8-10 godzin, na poczatku waszej "przygody" i na końcu kiedy nabraliscie wprawy ?
> 2 Pierwsza wartswa obrzutka może całkowicie wyschna i np po miesiacu mozna zacząć rzucać własciwa warstwę ?


Samodzielnie? Większość ? Ja Cię proszę....  :smile:  chyba  1/1000 Inwestorów robi to samodzielnie, przynajmniej ja jeszcze takiego człowieka nie spotkałem.

1. jak w ogólnym rozrachunku zrobisz 1 m2/h to będzie b. dobry wynik - oczywiście porządnie zatarte, nie pod gładzie.
2. obrzutka wschnie po powiedzmy 24 h, zależnie od warunków, ale na pewno nie będzie schła miesiąc

Powodzenia

----------


## kasiabuilder

Podłączam się pod temat tynków, mam nadzieję że mogę.
Mam przebudowaną łazienkę - 2 ściany stare, 2 ściany nowo wybudowane. Myślałam by je wyrównać zieloną płytą kg, ale nie jestem już przekonana do tego pomysłu, bo mi koledzy z forum odradzali, że będzie wilgoć i grzyb. Najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję się na nowe tynki w łazience. Powiedzcie mi, ile takie tynki schną, żeby można było położyć na nich płytki.

----------


## grend

> Samodzielnie? Większość ? Ja Cię proszę....  chyba  1/1000 Inwestorów robi to samodzielnie, przynajmniej ja jeszcze takiego człowieka nie spotkałem.
> 
> 1. jak w ogólnym rozrachunku zrobisz 1 m2/h to będzie b. dobry wynik - oczywiście porządnie zatarte, nie pod gładzie.
> 2. obrzutka wschnie po powiedzmy 24 h, zależnie od warunków, ale na pewno nie będzie schła miesiąc
> 
> Powodzenia


... dotyczy to osób piszacych na tym wątku a nie ogół inwestorów

1. chodzi o tynk pod gładzie ... pod kafelki o tynk w garażu pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i takie tam... Dla laika dobrze zatrzeć to raczej jest sprawa niemozliwą bo trzeba mieć doświadczenie w którym momencie to zrobić jak ma wygladac zaprawa itp W momim przypadku tynk 1 cm max 1,5 cm - jak to wyjdzie...
2. Mi chodzi o to czy mogę zrobic sobie obrzutke w całym domu i robić tynki powiedzmy za miesiąc albo trzy miesiące

----------


## EWBUD

> ... dotyczy to osób piszacych na tym wątku a nie ogół inwestorów
> 
> 1. chodzi o tynk pod gładzie ... pod kafelki o tynk w garażu pomieszczeniu gospodarczym i takie tam... Dla laika dobrze zatrzeć to raczej jest sprawa niemozliwą bo trzeba mieć doświadczenie w którym momencie to zrobić jak ma wygladac zaprawa itp W momim przypadku tynk 1 cm max 1,5 cm - jak to wyjdzie...
> 2. Mi chodzi o to czy mogę zrobic sobie obrzutke w całym domu i robić tynki powiedzmy za miesiąc albo trzy miesiące


1. pod gładzie to myslę, że z 1,5 m2/h zrobisz
2.możesz

----------


## _olo_

Tynk cementowo-wapienny maszynowy np Baumit MP25 - czy konieczne jest wykonanie gruntowania preparatami gruntującymi do betonu i ceramiki + obrzutki cementowej (podłoże to beton stropów i słupów oraz ceramika poryzowana i cegły ścian) - czy któryś z tych etapów można pominąć, z wyjątkiem oczywiście tynku ostatecznego  :smile:  i pod jakimi warunkami ?
Czy ewentualnie można zrobić obrzutkę z tego samego tynku o bardziej rozrzedzonej konsystencji ? 

Dodam, że stropy parteru tak średnio udane - miejscami prześwitują pręty zbojenia i wystają jakieś gwoździe, druty montażowe - do obcięcia, ale bez obrzutki cementowej stal może mieć miejscami kontakt z tynkiem cem-wap.

----------


## EWBUD

> Tynk cementowo-wapienny maszynowy np Baumit MP25 - czy konieczne jest wykonanie gruntowania preparatami gruntującymi do betonu i ceramiki + obrzutki cementowej (podłoże to beton stropów i słupów oraz ceramika poryzowana i cegły ścian) - czy któryś z tych etapów można pominąć, z wyjątkiem oczywiście tynku ostatecznego  i pod jakimi warunkami ?
> Czy ewentualnie można zrobić obrzutkę z tego samego tynku o bardziej rozrzedzonej konsystencji ? 
> 
> Dodam, że stropy parteru tak średnio udane - miejscami prześwitują pręty zbojenia i wystają jakieś gwoździe, druty montażowe - do obcięcia, ale bez obrzutki cementowej stal może mieć miejscami kontakt z tynkiem cem-wap.


Nie pomijaj żadnego z etapów.
A już najważniejszy jest etap obrzutki - KONIECZNIE.

----------


## EWBUD

No i zapomniałem dodać:
nie, nie możesz rozrzedzić tynku i zrobić takiej obrzutki.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, potwierdziłeś moje obawy, więc znowu trzeba będzie negocjować.

Rozważam też wariant tynku klasycznego rzucanego ręcznie - obrzutka z płukanego, tynk cem-wap z piasku sianego ze Szczakowej. Kiedyś się nie gruntowało podłoży, czy w przypadku takich tynków nie trzeba czy trzeba ?

No i jeżeli chodzi o gruntowanie - można zastosować standardowe grunty uniwersalne akrylowe lub bez substacji organicznych typu cekol, atlas unigrunt etc czy koniecznie te gęste w wiadrach od producentów tynków ? Jakie w przypadku tynków klasycznych jw. ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Ok, potwierdziłeś moje obawy, więc znowu trzeba będzie negocjować.
> 
> Rozważam też wariant tynku klasycznego rzucanego ręcznie - obrzutka z płukanego, tynk cem-wap z piasku sianego ze Szczakowej. Kiedyś się nie gruntowało podłoży, czy w przypadku takich tynków nie trzeba czy trzeba ?
> 
> No i jeżeli chodzi o gruntowanie - można zastosować standardowe grunty uniwersalne akrylowe lub bez substacji organicznych typu cekol, atlas unigrunt etc czy koniecznie te gęste w wiadrach od producentów tynków ? Jakie w przypadku tynków klasycznych jw. ?


Jeśli porządnie nasycisz podłoże wodą, to ewent. możesz zrezygnować z etapu gruntowania.

----------


## Balto

_olo_: bo kiedyś inaczej to robiono. W chwili obecnej - komentował nie będę. Obrzutka jest konieczna, ale najpierw przeczytaj jaka jest maksymalna grubość narzucenia za jedną razą tynku. Jeżeli tynk jest "normalny" w sensie wytrzymałości i nasiąkliwości to będzie to wynosiło ok 1,5 x uziarnienie. Dwa to maksimum. 
Jeżeli nie będziesz gruntował będziesz musiał sprawdzać twardość tynku czyli przetrzeć go ręką, jeśli będzie za suchy będzie ci się po prostu sypać. I mała uwaga do gruntów - jak już robisz, nie oszczędzaj na gruncie, lepiej kupić ciut lepszy a nie najtańszy. I najpierw przeczytać co pisze, potem stosować. Piasek ze Szczakowej? Ten żółty, ok 1,0 mm grubości? Nadaje się. Tylko musisz pamiętać o tym, że im tynk bliżej ściany tym musi być mocniejszy, ten na zewnątrz słabszy. Wiąże się to w linii prostej z tzw. przepuszczalnością / dyfuzją pary wodnej.

----------


## _olo_

> _olo_: bo kiedyś inaczej to robiono. W chwili obecnej - komentował nie będę. Obrzutka jest konieczna, ale najpierw przeczytaj jaka jest maksymalna grubość narzucenia za jedną razą tynku. Jeżeli tynk jest "normalny" w sensie wytrzymałości i nasiąkliwości to będzie to wynosiło ok 1,5 x uziarnienie. Dwa to maksimum. 
> Jeżeli nie będziesz gruntował będziesz musiał sprawdzać twardość tynku czyli przetrzeć go ręką, jeśli będzie za suchy będzie ci się po prostu sypać. I mała uwaga do gruntów - jak już robisz, nie oszczędzaj na gruncie, lepiej kupić ciut lepszy a nie najtańszy. I najpierw przeczytać co pisze, potem stosować. Piasek ze Szczakowej? Ten żółty, ok 1,0 mm grubości? Nadaje się. Tylko musisz pamiętać o tym, że im tynk bliżej ściany tym musi być mocniejszy, ten na zewnątrz słabszy. Wiąże się to w linii prostej z tzw. przepuszczalnością / dyfuzją pary wodnej.


Szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo rozumiem. 2mm to raczej nikt nie nakłada tynku, raczej 2-5mm obrzutki i 10-15 tynku, po przeschnięciu filcowanie. Gotowce tak mają w specyfikacji, ręczne robi się podobnie. + zakaz wietrzenia przez kilka dni + pielęgnacja.
Ze Szczakowej to dokładnie ten co piszesz, nie płukany, siany, najpopularniejszy do klasycznych tynków.
A jaki wpływ mam na tynk by był słabszy lub mocniejszy w zależności od głębokości to nie wiem, nakładany na 2 warstwy więc jedynie proces dojrzewania może mieć na to jakiś wpływ.

----------


## Balto

Piszę o obecnych tynkach. Są zbyt mocne - jeśli dasz je za grubo - najzwyczajniej w świecie popękają, porobią się pajączki. Stąd taka grubość jest właściwa. Jeśli piasek ma uziarnienie 1-1,2 mm - to jednorazowa warstwa nie powinna przekraczać 2-2,4 mm. Przeschnie - kolejna i tak do uzyskania żądanej grubości.
Dalej - jeśli tynk będzie twardszy niż obrzutka - to będzie zatrzymywał w sobie wilgoć. Po prostu ta będzie łatwo wchodzić a trudniej wychodzić. A powinno być na odwrót. Stąd dawniej najmocniejsze, najmniej nasiąkliwe były cegły, słabsze bugi, podobne jak fugi - obrzutki (lub minimalnie słabsze) a ciut słabsze - tynki te na glanc robione, bywało że szła i trzecia warstwa.
Poza tym inną grubość możesz nałożyć "jednorazowo" tynkiem klasy 2,5 MPa co i tak jest w diabły mocny (bo dawno dawno temu był maks 1,5 MPa) a inną 5,0 MPa.... Dlatego te wszystkie gotowe obecnie są jak się to ładnie mówi "porowate". Jak dla mnie i z punktu widzenia techniki dawnej jest to pic na wodę fotomontaż... ale...

----------


## _olo_

Hmm, czyli dalej rozważam...a mam do wyboru zwykły ręczny filcowany niby na gładko po ok 20zł z materiałem, zapewne większym bałaganem i trudniejszym transportem (już widzę w kolorach te poobijane drzwi od łażenia z wiaderkiem) lub maszynowy za 24-25zł na markowym tynku, ale z wątpliwościami, o których pisałem odnośnie obrzutki.

Co do pękania - co racja to racja, miałem do czynienia z takim z worka markowym, twarde to i aż błyszczy od dodatków akrylowych lub podobnych, popękał, ale było go narzuconego ze 2-3cm.

----------


## Balto

I to narzuconego w najlepszym razie na dwa razy... by było szybciej.
Ręcznie robiony tynk nie musi być gorszy od gotowca. Zależy to od wiedzy i jakości ekipy jaka będzie na budowie

----------


## מרכבה

Pajączki będą powstawały, ale to pikuś, na to jest prosta rada zamalowanie

----------


## Balto

Kiedyś pajączków nie było, na obecnych gotowcach powstaną chyba zawsze....

----------


## _olo_

No i wstępnie zdecydowałem się na tradycyjny - obrzutka i tynk z piasku sianego ze Szczakowej.
Zastanawia mnie to, że tynkarze z tego co się dowiedziałem robią obrzutkę całości domu, (nie gruntują, zraszają ściany) później montują narożniki (ocynk) a później kolejno tynkują po kolei ściany co może trwać ok 2 tyg. Czy na takiej 2-tygodniowej obrzutce w przypadku ostatnich tynkowanych ścian dobrze będzie trzymał tynk, czy lepiej gdyby szpryc był świeższy więc nakładany np na 2 etapy ?
No i obrzutka rzadką zaprawą z dużą ilością cementu...ale dodają dla lepszej przyczepności do podłoża również wapno - są jakieś tego przeciwwskazania ?
Wydaje mi się, że ze względu na lepsze utrzymywanie wilgoci w zaprawie dzięki wapnu powinna na ceramice poryzowanej taka obrzutka wolniej schnąć i mieć więcej czasu na dojrzewanie ale może nie wskazane to jest z jakichś powodów ? Ewentualnie czym można zastąpić wapno - czy chemiczne ulepszacze do zapraw się nadadzą - na nich zwykle jest napisane, że są obojętne korozyjnie względem stali ?
Czy elementy metalowe - jakieś pozostałości po gwoździach z szalunków, prześwitujące gdzie nie gdzie elementy zbrojenia czy narożniki z blachy ocynkowanej mogą jakoś z czasem reagować z wapnem i rdzewieć z efektami wizualnymi na wykończonych sufitach i narożach ?

----------


## EWBUD

> No i wstępnie zdecydowałem się na tradycyjny - obrzutka i tynk z piasku sianego ze Szczakowej.
> Zastanawia mnie to, że tynkarze z tego co się dowiedziałem robią obrzutkę całości domu, (nie gruntują, zraszają ściany) później montują narożniki (ocynk) a później kolejno tynkują po kolei ściany co może trwać ok 2 tyg. Czy na takiej 2-tygodniowej obrzutce w przypadku ostatnich tynkowanych ścian dobrze będzie trzymał tynk, czy lepiej gdyby szpryc był świeższy więc nakładany np na 2 etapy ?
> No i obrzutka rzadką zaprawą z dużą ilością cementu...ale dodają dla lepszej przyczepności do podłoża również wapno - są jakieś tego przeciwwskazania ?
> Wydaje mi się, że ze względu na lepsze utrzymywanie wilgoci w zaprawie dzięki wapnu powinna na ceramice poryzowanej taka obrzutka wolniej schnąć i mieć więcej czasu na dojrzewanie ale może nie wskazane to jest z jakichś powodów ? Ewentualnie czym można zastąpić wapno - czy chemiczne ulepszacze do zapraw się nadadzą - na nich zwykle jest napisane, że są obojętne korozyjnie względem stali ?
> Czy elementy metalowe - jakieś pozostałości po gwoździach z szalunków, prześwitujące gdzie nie gdzie elementy zbrojenia czy narożniki z blachy ocynkowanej mogą jakoś z czasem reagować z wapnem i rdzewieć z efektami wizualnymi na wykończonych sufitach i narożach ?


Myślę, że Balto jako specjalista od tego typu tynków udzieli Ci wyczerpującej odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: wedle życzeń...
1. To że robią powoli - to dobrze, nie ma pośpiechu, poza tym piasek ze Szczakowej jest drobny, murarski o granulacji ok 1-1,2 mm. Dawniej do tynkowania używano piasku znacznie grubszego. 
2. Cement i wapno są traktowane jako materiały wiążące. Bo nimi są.
3. Nie wiem z czego masz ściany, ale jeśli są z ceramiki to taki szpryc może być, jeśli coś bardziej chłonnego - to lepiej byłoby podmienić cement wapnem by był deczko słabszy acz miał przyczepność (tą zapewnia także wapno), przy czym trzeba brać pod uwagę, że przy tej samej ilości cementu i wapna a drobniejszym ziarnie piasku, mocniejszy i twardszy będzie ten na grubym ziarnie. Wiąże się to z ilością powierzchni jaką do "obskoczenia" mają materiały wiążące, a co za tym idzie z jaką siłą przyciągają do siebie ziarna piasku.
4. Ciekawe co to jest ceramika poryzowana... dla mnie się to wyklucza ale ja jestem niedzisiejszy. Kiedyś robiono cegłę z trocinami, po to by po wypaleniu była lżejsza, oraz nieco "cieplejsza". Była słabsza ale jeśli miałą wytrzymałość 7,5 MPa mogła iść na elementy konstrukcyjne.
5. Ja bym nie zastępował wapna "dodatkami" chemicznymi, bowiem to jest tylko imitacja. Wapno, dokładniej ciasto wapienne bardzo ładnie napowietrza całą mieszankę, a będąc słabsze od cementu i stanowiąc takoż materiał wiążący zwykle sprawia, że tynk jest słabszy niżby był robiony li tylko na cemencie
6. Jeśli będą wystawały różne zardzewiałe wynalazki to może się okazać pewnego pięknego dnia, że jakaś "ruda" wyjdzie na tynku.... A jeśli są ocynkowane to ocynk kiedyś zejdzie, zadrapie go i tyle. Nie na darmo przecież piaskuje się rdzawe powierzchnie by wygonić rdzę...

----------


## _olo_

Nie wiem czy to powoli - ok 700m2 w ok 2 tyg. i nie o szybkość mi chodzi a raczej o to, czy wskazane jest by obrzutka była na bieżąco robiona bo tak można wyczytać, że najlepiej po 3 dniach po obrzuceniu kłaść ostateczną warstwę tynku, czy może dopuszczalne jest obrzucenie całości chałupy jak to mi zaproponowano a potem dopiero tynk właściwy co sprawi, że obrzutka na ostatnich tynkowanych ścianach będzie miała w momencie narzucania właściwej warstwy tynku ok 2 tygodnie więc już niemal po całkowitym związaniu.

Ściany z porothermopodobnych pustaków - część mało chłonnych leierów, większość z bardzo chłonnych, ciepłych pichlerów. 

No i rozumiem, że stosowanie dodatku wapna do obrzutki  to nie błąd ? Zamiennik dla wapna myślałem, by użyć tylko na stropie, gdzie coś tam stali prześwituje.

A narożniki to rozumiem radzisz aluminiowe zamiast ocynkowanych ?

----------


## Balto

Tak aluminiowe dokładnie...
Wapno czy cement - i tak żrące i tak żrące.
Problem może być jedynie taki, że te pichlery mogą wciągać bardzo mocno wilgoć do środka i trzeba będzie dbać by tynk/szpryc złapał wytrzymałość.
Tak na dobrą sprawę im dłuższy okres od nakładania warstw tym lepiej. Poprzednia warstwa spokojnie podsycha i nie ma kumulacji wilgoci, ewentualnie

----------


## _olo_

Ok, dzięki.
Żrące może tak ale wapno ma zdaje się dodatkowo cechę absorbowania wilgoci z powietrza i długiego jej utrzymywania a cement, cóż w betonie też jest i stali to nie przeszkadza
O pichlery będę musiał w takim razie jakoś "zadbać" za pomocą wody zanim obrzutka wstępnie zwiąże. A potem to jak sądzę szpryc juz pomoże w utrzymaniu wilgoci w tynku i właściwym dojrzewaniu. Na koniec ma być po zatarciu pacą styropianową jeszcze filcowany, jak będzie to się okaże bo obietnicom wypasu w robotach to już za bardzo nie ufam. 

Czy takie narożniki PCV nie będą najlepsze - brak możliwości korozji, nie gną się i nie załamują a do tego farba podobno lepiej kryje ?
http://www.kapter.pl/uploads/images/...0ma%C5%82y.jpg

----------


## EWBUD

> Ok, dzięki.
> Żrące może tak ale wapno ma zdaje się dodatkowo cechę absorbowania wilgoci z powietrza i długiego jej utrzymywania a cement, cóż w betonie też jest i stali to nie przeszkadza
> O pichlery będę musiał w takim razie jakoś "zadbać" za pomocą wody zanim obrzutka wstępnie zwiąże. A potem to jak sądzę szpryc juz pomoże w utrzymaniu wilgoci w tynku i właściwym dojrzewaniu. Na koniec ma być po zatarciu pacą styropianową jeszcze filcowany, jak będzie to się okaże bo obietnicom wypasu w robotach to już za bardzo nie ufam. 
> 
> Czy takie narożniki PCV nie będą najlepsze - brak możliwości korozji, nie gną się i nie załamują a do tego farba podobno lepiej kryje ?
> http://www.kapter.pl/uploads/images/...0ma%C5%82y.jpg


Narożniki - tak, te powinny być lepsze.
Cp prawda ja uzywałem Protektora - sztywne, mocne - ale te chyba też niezłe.

----------


## paulaz0

Witajcie,

mam pytanie odnośnie tynków cementowo-wapiennych lub tradycyjnych. Czy przed położeniem tynków należy wcześniej ogrzewać dom?? Gdzieś czytałam artykuł że należy 2-tyg wcześniej ogrzewać dom (tzw. "kozą") żeby ściany przeschły. Tynki byłyby wykonywane w marcu. Dom jest z oknami, ale nie ma drzwi, ani bramy garażowej, także jest cyrkulacja powietrza, pomieszczenia wietrzą się  :smile:

----------


## Balto

Ściany nigdy nie będą suche na pieprz, nie powinny być mokre. Wystarczy by były przeschnięte - kozą to sobie możesz trawę wokół domu wykosić, a nie ogrzać dom o powierzchni. Poza tym tak czy inaczej, jeśli w ścianie siedział mróz, to tak czy inaczej będą zimne. Poczekaj dwa tygodnie dłużej zanim zaczniesz by nie było problemów. Przyjdzie ciepły wiatr i moment wygoni chłód...

----------


## gubik

Z tynkiem jest tak, że ma być dodatnia temperatura w dzień i w nocy(nie bierzemy pod uwagę średniej)do wstępnego związania, następnie całkowitego.
Kolega Balto bardzo dobrze radzi.
Też czekam z wejściem ekipy na dobry okres, nie mam ogrzewania a koza to zły pomysł.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

[QUOTE=_olo_;6772165]Ok, dzięki.
Żrące może tak ale wapno ma zdaje się dodatkowo cechę absorbowania wilgoci z powietrza 


D
Wielokrotnie słyszałem opinie że dodatkowo ma właściwości aseptyczne zapobiegają powstawaniu różnych grzybów itp 
Prostowaliśmy ostatnio ściany grubą warstwą tynku gipsowego i ten to dopiero schnie..i schnie..i schnie...

----------


## Balto

qubik: ładna rakieta... Twoja?
ZDB: gips - jakkolwiek ma coś z wapnem pewnie wspólnego to tynkiem wapiennym ni du du nie jest i zachowuje się inaczej... i baaardzo baaardzo lubi wilgoć. Nasiąkliwość to coś pewnie kole 40 proc, a schnie długo jak jasny gwint...

----------


## gubik

Widziałem "coś" takiego na cpn w okolicach Białej Podlaskiej.
Ma tablicy rejestracyjnej MŁODA PARA, dlatego fotkę strzeliłem.
Nie mam II i chyba nie chce mi się zrobić więc sprzęt poza moim zasięgiem.

----------


## hajnel

Tynkuję od półtorej tygodnia - Baumit MPI25 - ręcznie, oczywiście wpierw obrzutka. Grzeję kozą i gazowym słoneczkiem i na razie wygląda wszystko OK.

----------


## gubik

Karta charakterystyki Baumitu ciekawa, wapno budowlane na pierwszym miejscu, czyli najwięcej go jest, ciekawe jakie dodatki?
Koza suszy, gazowe słoneczko nawilża może być.
Osobiście zaczekam jeszcze miesiąc na  naturę.

----------


## Balto

Baumit 25 MPI jest tak typowym tynkiem jak się da: cement portlandzki popiołowy / lub hutniczy? klasy 32,5 ok 15-17 proc, wapno circa 2 - maks 3. Trochę chemii żeby się ładnie zacierało.. i tyle.
Klasyczny tynk wapienny - ma skład 2 :1 (piasek do wapna)

----------


## grend

> Tynkuję od półtorej tygodnia - Baumit MPI25 - ręcznie, oczywiście wpierw obrzutka. Grzeję kozą i gazowym słoneczkiem i na razie wygląda wszystko OK.


Robisz to amatorsko ? ... to opowiedz cos o tym. Na co zwrócic uwagę, jak wyglada walka z sufitem, czy zacierasz itd - bo fachowcy robią to rutynowo i nie widza żadnych problemów. Tak generalnie ile m2 jestes wstanie wytynkować dziennie

----------


## hajnel

> Robisz to amatorsko ? ... to opowiedz cos o tym. Na co zwrócic uwagę, jak wyglada walka z sufitem, czy zacierasz itd - bo fachowcy robią to rutynowo i nie widza żadnych problemów. Tak generalnie ile m2 jestes wstanie wytynkować dziennie


Tak amatorsko.
Przede wszystkim trzeba dobrze wypoziomować listwy tynkarskie przed nakładaniem tynku. Sam tynk możesz nakładać czy rzucać kielnią lub pacą. 
Ważne, żeby nadmiar ściągać (wyrównać) listwą trapezową jak najrówniej. Im lepiej wyrównasz tym potem łatwiej zacierać. Po wyrównaniu wyciągam listwy tynkarskie i tynkuję dziury po nich, na drugi dzień moczę wodą i zacieram. Ja na to będę robić gładzie więc nie zacieram na super gładko, ważne żeby nie narobić gór i dolin, które później trzeba wyrównać gładzią.  Ale da się tak zatrzeć, żeby nie trzeba było gładzi - kwestia wprawy. Robię 3-8m2 w 4-5 godzin dziennie zależy czy obrabiam okna, narożniki czy lecę z prostą ścianą. Oczywiście nie licząc obrzutki, którą robię pistoletem tynkarskim. Sufity odpuściłem będą obniżane. Choć pewnie też da się je wytynkować.

----------


## grend

> Tak amatorsko.
> Przede wszystkim trzeba dobrze wypoziomować listwy tynkarskie przed nakładaniem tynku. Sam tynk możesz nakładać czy rzucać kielnią lub pacą. 
> Ważne, żeby nadmiar ściągać (wyrównać) listwą trapezową jak najrówniej. Im lepiej wyrównasz tym potem łatwiej zacierać. Po wyrównaniu wyciągam listwy tynkarskie i tynkuję dziury po nich, na drugi dzień moczę wodą i zacieram. Ja na to będę robić gładzie więc nie zacieram na super gładko, ważne żeby nie narobić gór i dolin, które później trzeba wyrównać gładzią.  Ale da się tak zatrzeć, żeby nie trzeba było gładzi - kwestia wprawy. Robię 3-8m2 w 4-5 godzin dziennie zależy czy obrabiam okna, narożniki czy lecę z prostą ścianą. Oczywiście nie licząc obrzutki, którą robię pistoletem tynkarskim. Sufity odpuściłem będą obniżane. Choć pewnie też da się je wytynkować.


listwy tynkarskie wyciagasz od razu po wygładzeniu czy czekasz z 2 godziny aż trochę zwiąże. Czym wygładzasz tynki - pacą styropianowa czy czymś innym ? . Jak robisz sciany to najpierw naprzeciwległe czy tynkujesz jedna obok drugiej - chodzi o wyrobienie naroznika przy łaczeniu ścian. Najpierw obrzutka a później listwy tynkarskie czy odwrotnie. ...i to chyba wszystko

----------


## grend

Mozna tynkować cementem CEM II 42,5 ? Z wiadomosci z tego forum przy nizszych temperaturach polecany jest CEM I 32,5 ale jest on trudno osiągalny

----------


## grend

hejnel a ten pistolet tynkarski to jakiś profesjonal czy zwykły z allegro ? Własnie popatrzyłem w tym kierunku i oszczędzi mase pracy i czasu. Kompresor mogę wypozyczyć wiec tutaj problemu nie ma. Jaki to musi byc kompresor ile bar ? i jaka dysza w pistolecie aby to funkcjonowało ?

----------


## Balto

grend: można tynkować i samym wapnem... Problem jest ze składem. Dla tynku wapiennego - jak pisałem - skład to 2 : 1 (dwie części piasku jedna wapna), można i cementem 52,5 - wtedy idzie około 1 : 1 : 10 (12 nawet, ale od 8 można) kwestia tego jak mocny jest cement i ile i jakich jest materiałów wiążących, jakie wapno gaszone czy hydratyzowane). Kwestia wprawy. Dawno temu tynki miały wytrzymałość ok 1,0 MPa a maks 1,5 MPa co oznaczało, że można było nakładać nawet przy drobnym ziarnie znacznie grubszą warstwę. Ogólnie przy tynkach obecnych - klasa CS II/CSIII przyjmuje się, że grubość jednej warstwy wynosi od ok, 1,5 do maks 2,0 razy grubości uziarnienia. Czyli dla tynków 2,0 mm - jednorazowa grubość  warstwy to do 3,0 mm
Przy niższych temperaturach polecane są cementy typu I R, a nie II czy czort wie co... o tym co te wynalazki znaczą odsyłam na stronkę: www.bialycement.pl

----------


## hajnel

> listwy tynkarskie wyciagasz od razu po wygładzeniu czy czekasz z 2 godziny aż trochę zwiąże. Czym wygładzasz tynki - pacą styropianowa czy czymś innym ? . Jak robisz sciany to najpierw naprzeciwległe czy tynkujesz jedna obok drugiej - chodzi o wyrobienie naroznika przy łaczeniu ścian. Najpierw obrzutka a później listwy tynkarskie czy odwrotnie. ...i to chyba wszystko


Listwy wyciągam od razu. Nie gładzę, zaciągąm łatą trapezową, a na drugi dzień zacieram pacą styropianową. Przy tych moich 5m2 na dzień to nie ma znaczenia. Pewnie naprzeciwległe łatwiej, ale jedna obok drugiej też robiłem i jest ok. Listwy kładłem przed i po obrzutce to zależy ile tej obrzutki i tynku przewidujesz u mnie przy max 1,5cm tynku to nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## hajnel

Zwykły z allegro za 50zł z aluminiowym zasobnikiem. Kompresor mam 25l 8bar, ale lepszy byłby chyba większy zbiornik, a mniejsze ciśnienie. Dysza - w zestawie z pistoletem masz trzy - sam sobie wybierzesz którą ci lepiej.

----------


## grend

> grend: można tynkować i samym wapnem... Problem jest ze składem. Dla tynku wapiennego - jak pisałem - skład to 2 : 1 (dwie części piasku jedna wapna), można i cementem 52,5 - wtedy idzie około 1 : 1 : 10 (12 nawet, ale od 8 można) kwestia tego jak mocny jest cement i ile i jakich jest materiałów wiążących, jakie wapno gaszone czy hydratyzowane). Kwestia wprawy. Dawno temu tynki miały wytrzymałość ok 1,0 MPa a maks 1,5 MPa co oznaczało, że można było nakładać nawet przy drobnym ziarnie znacznie grubszą warstwę. Ogólnie przy tynkach obecnych - klasa CS II/CSIII przyjmuje się, że grubość jednej warstwy wynosi od ok, 1,5 do maks 2,0 razy grubości uziarnienia. Czyli dla tynków 2,0 mm - jednorazowa grubość  warstwy to do 3,0 mm
> Przy niższych temperaturach polecane są cementy typu I R, a nie II czy czort wie co... o tym co te wynalazki znaczą odsyłam na stronkę: www.bialycement.pl


Balto a cement 52,5 w takich proporcjach 1:1: 12 jak sie przekłada na proporcje kiedy użyje sie cementu 32,5 ? Akurat cement 52,5 mogę kupic bez problemu. Widziałeś zrobiony tynk z takiego białego cementu - czy faktycznie jest biały czy "prawie" biały

----------


## _olo_

Do tynków będę chciał od moich tynkarzy by zastosowali ten najzdrowszy chyba cement, bez domieszek mielonych żużli, pyłów i popiołów i innych takich dodatków z elektrowni, taki jest najpopularniejszy, oznaczenie zdaje się V-LL, można kupić to to po 7 zeta w każdym markecie. Domieszki w takim cemencie to wapień mielony i pył krzemionkowy więc naturalne drobno zmielone składniki i lepiej chyba więcej takiego słabego cementu z domieszkami niż mniej mocnego bo wzrasta nam łącznie z wapnem ilość drobnych frakcji w zaprawie, co wydaje się może mieć wpływ na możliwość lepszego zatarcia na gładko.

----------


## Balto

Tak widziałem. Na Śląsku. Tynk jest jak każdy inny skład podałem orientacyjnie. Możesz próbować zaczynać od 1:1:10. Klasa zaprawy odpowiednia dla cegły M7,5... Biel koloru zależy od koloru piasku i tego czy jest ciasto wapienne czy zwykłe wapne. Ciasto bardzo rozjaśnia i wybiela kolor zaprawy. Zwykłę wapno aż tak bardzo nie działa. Poza tym dokładna ilość cementu do piasku zależy od tego jaka jest grubość piasku, tu jest podane dla 2 mm, dla murarskiego - zaczynasz od 1:1:9... Tłustość zaprawy nadaje wapno. Materiałami wiążącymi są cement i wapno, im więcej wapna a mniej cementu tym zaprawa słabsza. Skrajna wartość 1:2 (wapno / piasek)
V - popiół lotny krzemionkowy, LL - kamień wapienny mielony. Ilości syfu i oznaczenia: www.bialycement.pl Tak naprawdę ten cement jest słaby, a ja uznaję za dobre cementy - tzw. jedynki, bo dawno temu tylko takie istniały i na nich robiono zaprawy. Syf w cemencie to na Zachodzie lata 50-te i 60-te w Polsce o dekadę później. Przy okazji ty tak naprawdę nie wiesz jaki ten popiół i skąd - zwykle jest to ten syf który jest w elektrofiltrach i takich tam

----------


## grend

hajnel jak wygladaja postępy prac ? Czy moze juz skończyłes ?

----------


## hajnel

Jeszcze mi większe trochę zostało... samemu to nie idzie tak szybko.
Po za tym mam mam trochę tych ścian.
Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika.

----------


## grend

na 20 kg wapna ile wlać wody aby je gasić ? Chodzi mi w przyblizeniu bo nie wiem czy wlać 3 litry czy 15 litrów wody

----------


## Balto

Normy z lat 50 tych:
dla wapna tłustego na 340 kg - 1000 l wody
dla wapna średniego na 400 kg - 950 l wody
dla wapna chudego na 450 kg - 900 l wody

----------


## Tomaszs131

Balto, noszę się z zamiarem położenia gładzi gipsowej na schrzaniony tynk cementowo-wapienny.
Zastanawiam się czy tak można i jaki tynk gipsowy byłby najlepszy? 
Czy w takim przypadku zastosować jakiś specjalny grunt, czy może nie ma to większego znaczenia?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## gubik

Byli u mnie tynkarze, no i będzie Baumit kładziony maszynowo.
Robota 14 zł za m2+ materiał.

----------


## EWBUD

> Balto, noszę się z zamiarem położenia gładzi gipsowej na schrzaniony tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Zastanawiam się czy tak można i jaki tynk gipsowy byłby najlepszy? 
> Czy w takim przypadku zastosować jakiś specjalny grunt, czy może nie ma to większego znaczenia?
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.


Przeszlifuj DOKŁADNIE istniejący tynk, zagruntuj zwykłym gruntem  - o  ile nie ma sypiących się, słabych powierzchni - i aplikuj gładź.
Jak chcesz mieć twardzszą powierzchnię to zrób sheetrockiem, jak może być b. miękka to mastermas (trochę taniej) 
No i jest jeszcze .....cholera zapomniałem ...   :smile:  Ale ZygmuntRolicz z forum na tym robi i opisywał ją kilkukrotne...

----------


## _olo_

> Balto, noszę się z zamiarem położenia gładzi gipsowej na schrzaniony tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Zastanawiam się czy tak można i jaki tynk gipsowy byłby najlepszy? 
> Czy w takim przypadku zastosować jakiś specjalny grunt, czy może nie ma to większego znaczenia?
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.


Kładłem na tynki cem-wap jak i na ściany już malowane farbami emulsyjnymi gładź akrylową (gotową w wiaderkach)  i nic się nie dzieje - zaleta to gładkość zupełna niemal bez szlifowania i twardość, wada - aby ją (gładkość bez szlifowani) uzyskać trzeba zawsze nakładać dwukrotnie. W porównaniu do gładzi gipsowej szlifowanej siatką...bez porównania.

----------


## grend

> Normy z lat 50 tych:
> dla wapna tłustego na 340 kg - 1000 l wody
> dla wapna średniego na 400 kg - 950 l wody
> dla wapna chudego na 450 kg - 900 l wody


... ale to też dotyczy hydratyzowanego ? bo raz że na worek wychodzi 50 litrów a po drugie w latach 50 tych cos takiego istaniało jak wapno hydratyzowane ? Od razu mi tez nasuwa się pytanie że jeżeli to jest prawidłowa dawka to w momencie robienia zaprawy tynkarskiej jak ta wodę traktować ? jako nie byłą czy te 50 litrów już wliczyc ?

----------


## Balto

To jest na wapno palone, hydratyzowane sprawdzę Ci w pn, mam takie grubsze książeczki.
W kwestii tynku: na tynk c/w da się położyć wyszystko. Procedura prosta jak kupa cepa:
1. Wyrównanie już istniejącego tynku - czyli albo położenie kolejnej warstwy zgodnie z zasadami o jakich już gdzieś wspominałem, albo metodą szlifnięcia - co kto lubi
2. Wyczyszczenie tego co było zrobione
3. Wymyślenie tego co ma być i wybranie konkretnego produktu konkretnej firmy (np: tynk Caparol etc)
4. Sprawdzenie co producent zaleca jako grunt pod konkretny produkt i kupienie tego w komplecie. Zabawa w postaci dwolny grunt pod dowolny tynk skończyć się może różnie.
Jeśli chce ktoś dać tynk wapienny - schnie w diabla i trochę i podobnie długo twardnieje, nie musi ani gruntować, ani wyrównywać tynku c/w
ewbuxxxo: ja tam wole dać taki grunt jaki zaleca producent. Nb. sprawdzałem z zupełnie innego powodu grunty różnych producentów i gwarantuję Ci że skład jest dość różny. Wynika to choćby z tego jak zaleca rozcieńczać z wodą, może także być delikatnie różny udział dwóch typów dyspersji jakie są w składzie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co polecacie bardziej, tynk tradycyjny CW, czy z worka CW?
Ostatnio przeglądałem ten temat. Koszty materiału zbliżone.
Co do tynku z worka. Na sufit stosuje się ten sam? Czy są jakieś lżejsze?
Robota własna. Tynk ma iść bez gipsowania. Na gotowo, + farba.
Piasek mam po 40zł/t. Dostawa gratis od 10t.

----------


## grend

> Co polecacie bardziej, tynk tradycyjny CW, czy z worka CW?
> Ostatnio przeglądałem ten temat. Koszty materiału zbliżone.
> Co do tynku z worka. Na sufit stosuje się ten sam? Czy są jakieś lżejsze?
> Robota własna. Tynk ma iść bez gipsowania. Na gotowo, + farba.
> Piasek mam po 40zł/t. Dostawa gratis od 10t.



... może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć co to znaczy koszty zblizone ????? Bo kolejny raz czytam taka formułkę która jest totalna bzdura. Tynk z worka to koszt około 10 pln na m2 a z betoniarki około 3,5 pln. Średnio dom ma 300m2 do tynkowania czyli koszt jest 3000 pln do 1050 pln - chyba że 2000pln to jest zblizony i ja się czepiam  :eek:

----------


## Balto

klaudiusz: a to zależy do czego potrzebujesz. Tynk zok 10 proc cementu i ok 8 proc wapna to tynk c/w podobnie jak tez cop ma 20 proc cementu i 2 proc wapna to też c/w i maluch i maybach to samochody, mają silnik, skrzynię biegów... tylko cholera to wrażenie.
Zależy gdzie chcesz położyć tynk i na co. A kosztowo ten robiony na budowie jest ze cztery razy tańszy a bywa że i więcej od kupnego.

----------


## grend

.... tak wogole mozna położyć tynk cw o grubosci 6 mm ? Sa takie listwy i w zwiazku z tym ze ściany mam równe i przewody wkute to mam mozliwość przymocowania listew prowadzacych na "zero". Bo niby przyjmuje sie ze ma miec minimum 1 cm ale ztego co ja wiem to jest zwiazane z przykryciem przewodów. Czy moze mam złe informacje i musi byc grubszy i mieć ten 1 cm ?

----------


## Balto

Tynk może być  i  gruby na kilka centów. Kilka najważniejszych rzeczy:
Grubość tynku kładzionego za jednym zamachem wyznaczają (i to i to) czyli:
- grubość ziarna wypełniacza jakie zostało użyte - czyli standardowo ok 1,5 do 2 razy grubsza warstwa niż to co jest w środku
- twardość (wytrzymałość na ściskanie) tynku. Im słabszy tym grubość może być większa.
Co to znaczy: jeśli tynk jest twardy i mocny to jednorazową grubością jest owo ziarno, wypełniacz, ale jeśli jest słaby np. cement ok 5-7% plus wapna ok 5-7% to jednorazowa grubość może sięgać i 20 mm - w tym momencie ziarenko oznacza li tylko fakturę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Zapotrzebowanie i cenę liczyłem w następujący sposób:
> cement - wapno - piasek = 10
> 1 + 2 + 6 do 9 = 10
> 
> 330 kg cementu + 330 kg wapna + 1120 kg piasku = 1780 kg + woda = 1m3 gotowej zaprawy
> 150 zł + 150 zł + 80 zł = 380 zł /m3 + woda.
> 
> na ile wystarcza 1 m3 pisałem wcześniej i powtórzę:
> 
> ...


Cement mam po 400zł/t
Wapno jakieś drogie, wczoraj pytałem, po 600zł/t
Piasek po 40zł, dostawa gratis od 10t.
Wychodzi po 




> 330 kg cementu + 330 kg wapna + 1120 kg piasku = 1780 kg + woda = 1m3 gotowej zaprawy
> 150 zł + 150 zł + 80 zł = 380 zł /m3 + woda.


132zł + 198zł + 44,8zł = 374
Wartość zbliżona, resztę przepiszę z postu wyżej.



> 1m3 zaprawy wystarcza na:[/b]
> 100m2 tynku o grubości 10mm = 3,8 zł/m2
> 66m2 tynku o grubości 15mm = 5,75 zł/m2


Baumit mpi25 30kg z dostawą na budowę kosztuje u mnie 13,2zł za worek. Według karty zużycie wynosi 2,1m2 z worka 30kg dla 10mm grubości..
Czyli  6,28zł/m2
Ale:



> Mimo tego, ze tynki z worka wychodzą 2 razy drożej, uwazam, ze warto je stosować - skład mieszanki jest w 100 % idealny co przeklada sie bezposrednio na trwalosc tynku.


I nie pasuje tu mi iż 4x drożej jest przy tynku z worka



> ... może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć co to znaczy koszty zblizone ????? Bo kolejny raz czytam taka formułkę która jest totalna bzdura. Tynk z worka to koszt około 10 pln na m2 a z betoniarki około 3,5 pln. Średnio dom ma 300m2 do tynkowania czyli koszt jest 3000 pln do 1050 pln - chyba że 2000pln to jest zblizony i ja się czepiam


Ale oddaje honor, koszt nie jest zbliżony, tylko w zaokrągleniu 1,7x droższy.
Jeśli coś pomyliłem, poprawcie po mnie.

----------


## Balto

Mała uwaga - na cemencie typu 32,5 IR, czyli nieco droższym można bez problemu zrobić tynk o ile pamiętam, sprawdzę w pn. 1 : 1 : 6 albo 1 : 1: 7 - co w częściach wagowych oznacza: 100/100/600 lub 100/100/700... Czyli dla 1780 kg będzie: 222 kg cementu , 222 kg wapna i reszta - czyli ok 1400 - piasek. Znów tona cementu 32,5 I R - to koszt ok 500 zł, wapna - podobnie, piasku - przynajmniej u mnie w okolicy to na składzie ok 50 zł, a w piaskowni - 40... czyli. 1 m3  wychodzi: 111 (cement) + 111 (wapno) + 70 -> niecałe 300 zł. A tynk o niebo lepszy niż baumitowski... Transport w miejscu 40 zł. Jak idzie wszystko, ze składu to i jest w cenie.
Baumit 1 worek 25 kg - to 13,20. Czyli 1 tona 528, u nas było ok 1850 kg czyli:  976,8; porównując do 300 wychodzi różnica w cenie ok 3,3 raza...

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Prostowałem w kupionym budynku tynki cementowo-wapienne , wyjątkowo krzywe z wczesnych lat 90-tych , nakładając gips Rotband .

Koszt może pominę ale czas wysychania grubszej warstwy to koszmar !

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Baumit 1 worek 25 kg - to 13,20.  Czyli 1 tona 528, u nas było ok 1850 kg czyli:  976,8; porównując do 300 wychodzi różnica w cenie ok 3,3 raza...


 Możesz to rozjaśnić?
Nie rozumiem tego zdania.
Masz na myśli objętość? Stąd tak duża różnica?
Baumit mam w workach 30kg za 12,8zł i własnym transportem lub 13,2zł z dostawą na budowę.Baumit według karty ma objętość 14kg na 10mm, czyli na m3 potrzeba 1,4t.
Daje to koszt z dostawą na poziomie 616zł/m3, 440zł/t.

----------


## _olo_

A gruntowanie, które należy zrobić preparatami Baumitu, podobno różnymi w zależności od podłoża - wiec beton innym, ściany innym + obrzutka - jeżeli ktoś robi z Baumitu to prawdopodobnie maszynowo a jeżeli maszynowo to i obrzutkę będzie chciał gotową Baumitu. Chyba, że będą pominięte te etapy ?

W moim przypadku koszty materiału - tynkowanie maszynowe baumit/ręczne wykonane na budowie to 12zł / 5zł licząc koszt robocizny na tym samym poziomie 13pln/m2, a zapewne jak bym się dopytał o koszt robocizny tynku maszynowego to by się okazało, że jest niższy od ręcznego a więc różnica w kosztach materiału jeszcze wyższa (w końcu ręczny tynk to 3-ch ludzi przez 2 tygodnie a maszynowy nie więcej jak 1/2 tego czasu).

----------


## grend

> Cement mam po 400zł/t
> Wapno jakieś drogie, wczoraj pytałem, po 600zł/t
> Piasek po 40zł, dostawa gratis od 10t.
> Wychodzi po 
> 
> 
> 132zł + 198zł + 44,8zł = 374
> Wartość zbliżona, resztę przepiszę z postu wyżej.
> 
> ...



Klaudiusz cytujesz PLIPA który zrobił błędy z 1 klasy podstawówki. Może przeczytasz co on napisał i wtedy twoje wątpliwości znikna co do drożyzny z worka....

Narzut to jest -- 1-1-6. Tutaj chodzi o objętość a nie kg' Zobacz sobie ile objętościowo ma worek 25 kg wapna a ile cementu.

----------


## grend

już tynkuję. Tynk z gruchy jest o 5 klas lepszy od tynku Baumit - używałem go do wyprawienia otworow okiennych. Baumit to piach który można skruszyć palcem.... Zacząłem się zastanawiać skad takie dobre opinie o tynkach z worach - bo jednolita struktura ,bo nie pekaja bo dobre ,bo niemieckie , BO CENA PODOBNA CO Z BETONIARKI i tym podobny marketingowy bełkot. Według mnie PRAWDA to samo wykonastwo - tynk z betoniarki jest trudniej położyć od n Baumit i stąd takie "opowieści". Powiem tylko jedno tynk z wora zaciera się na drugi dzień a z betoniarki od razu po położeniu - i tutaj jest preferencja ekip które robią tynki tzw tradycyjne. Jeżeli tynkarz nie potrafi równo zarzucić i spionować w ciągu 15 minut to póxniej czeka go "skrobanie" które jest naprawdę ciężką pracą. Ja kładę na listwach i żeby wyrównać według listew musze sporo wysiłku w to zrobić - bez listew nie zrobił bym PROSTO - NIGDY
Proponuję przed tynkowaniem na ścianie zarzucić sobie tynk Baumit i taki mieszany np. w wiadrze. Po tygodniu można stwierdzić który lepszy....

PS pomijam temat spękania tynku bo to będę mógł stwierdzić za 3-4 miesiące

----------


## grend

> Mała uwaga - na cemencie typu 32,5 IR, czyli nieco droższym można bez problemu zrobić tynk o ile pamiętam, sprawdzę w pn. 1 : 1 : 6 albo 1 : 1: 7 - co w częściach wagowych oznacza: 100/100/600 lub 100/100/700... Czyli dla 1780 kg będzie: 222 kg cementu , 222 kg wapna i reszta - czyli ok 1400 - piasek. Znów tona cementu 32,5 I R - to koszt ok 500 zł, wapna - podobnie, piasku - przynajmniej u mnie w okolicy to na składzie ok 50 zł, a w piaskowni - 40... czyli. 1 m3  wychodzi: 111 (cement) + 111 (wapno) + 70 -> niecałe 300 zł. A tynk o niebo lepszy niż baumitowski... Transport w miejscu 40 zł. Jak idzie wszystko, ze składu to i jest w cenie.
> Baumit 1 worek 25 kg - to 13,20. Czyli 1 tona 528, u nas było ok 1850 kg czyli:  976,8; porównując do 300 wychodzi różnica w cenie ok 3,3 raza...


Balto ale jesteś pewien że 1-1-6 to dotyczy kg a nie litrów ?

----------


## Balto

Przepis pamiętam z części wagowych. I taki jest z tego co sprawdzałem. Objętościówka jest w starych przepisach zwłaszcza do piasku i ciasta wapiennego - bo piasek był zwykle luzem podobnie jak ciasto wapienne, jedynie cement bywał w worach.

----------


## bizslawek

> Baumit 1 worek 25 kg - to 13,20. Czyli 1 tona 528, u nas było ok 1850 kg czyli:  976,8; porównując do 300 wychodzi różnica w cenie ok 3,3 raza...





> Możesz to rozjaśnić?
> Nie rozumiem tego zdania.


*Balto* podbijam, ja równiez nie kapuje.

----------


## grend

> *Balto* podbijam, ja równiez nie kapuje.



m3 tynku to nie 1000 kg tylko 1850kg - i mam nadzieję że to wystarczy do objasnień  :smile:

----------


## grend

wracając do tematu gaszenia wapna hydrotyzowanego  - według mnie optymalnie to na worek 20 kg 25 litrów wody. Po próbach obecnie na szprycę rzucam na betoniarke 1,5 worka cementu, 2 szypy wapna i 20 szyp piasku - 4 moje szypy to zapełnione 20 itrowe wiadro. Mam cegłę z sliikatu wiec mogę dać mocną szpryce. Na narzut - 3/4 worka cementu 25 kg, cały worek wapna 20 kg i 20 szyp piasku. Jezeli gdzieś musze dać wiecej tynku niż 0,6 - 1 cm to to w dodatkowym srodkowej warstwie dodaje wiecej cementu. Jeszcze muszę to ocenić po 2 tygodniach czy tynk się nie "piaszczy" . Dawałem wczesniej cały worek cementu na narzut ale za szybko "ciągnął" tynk i kolorem podchodzi pod beton. Używam cementu CEM II (niestety I nieosiagalna) 32,5

----------


## bizslawek

Dobra jeszcze raz, za miesiac tynki i chce wybrac wedle poprawnych wyliczeń:
m3 tynku na budowie to ok 1800 kg - 300 zł
m3 tynku w wora (13 zł/30kg worek) to ok 1400kg - 605 zł
m3 tynku lekkiego to ok 1150kg - 500 zl
dobrze  :wink:  czy zle  :bash:

----------


## grend

> Dobra jeszcze raz, za miesiac tynki i chce wybrac wedle poprawnych wyliczeń:
> m3 tynku na budowie to ok 1800 kg - 300 zł
> m3 tynku w wora (13 zł/30kg worek) to ok 1400kg - 605 zł
> m3 tynku lekkiego to ok 1150kg - 500 zl
> dobrze  czy zle


Jeżeli tak faktycznie wyglada z cenami i jezeli faktycznie 1m3 tyle wazy to tak jest. Jeszcze jest cos takiego jak karta techniczna produktu i warto ja poczytać - bo zastanawiam sie ile w Baumicie jest cementu. Jeżeli ja bym chciał mieć podobną strukture do BAumitu to bym musiał na m3 tynku dawać 100 kg cementu. Wogóle troche dziwne - Baumit miesza piasek cement i wapno i wychodzi 1400 kg a jezeli mieszasz na budowie to 1850kg

----------


## Balto

grend: Baumit może dawać tzw. lekkie wypełniacze (np. pumeksy) czy podmieniać cement np. popiołami. Przy okazji słowo lekki nie znaczy tańszy. Dobra - wyjaśnienie łopatą. Ty na budowie wrzucasz 1,5 worka (ok 30 kg) czyli - niecałe wiadro cementu (niech będzie typu AV), 2 wiadra wapna i ok 20 wiader piasku, czyli skład jest (objętościowo) ok 0,5 : 1 : 10.
A Baumit daje cement popiołowy, podmieni piasek np mikrokrzemionką czyli krzemianami, które są objętościowe ale lekkie. W efekcie uzyska tynk lżejszy niż twój. Z racji, że będzie drobniejsze ziarenko, będzie można nim zrobić cieńszą warstwę która jako minimalna będzie mogła iść na ścianę, ale także m3 tego tynku będzie lżejszy.
Dalej: tobie m3 tynku nie dają nic. Musisz znać zużycie danego tynku na jednostkę miary przy danej jednostce grubości. Z tynków elewacyjnych: zużycie tynku grubości 2 mm na 1 m2 to ok. 3,0 kg (by się łatwiej liczyło), co przy cenie konkretnego koloru 2,0 zł/kg oznacza że 1 m2 kosztuje 2zł (zl/kg) x 3,0 (kg) -> 6 zł (kilogramy się "skracają").
Uwaga na koniec który koniec i która uwaga - im drobniejsza frakcja w tynku tym musi iść więcej materiału wiążącego by uzyskać parametry i więcej chemi by dało się tym robić. Nie można zapominać, że ciasto wapienne daje i plastyczność i jest materiałem wiążącym

----------


## _olo_

> wracając do tematu gaszenia wapna hydrotyzowanego  - według mnie optymalnie to na worek 20 kg 25 litrów wody. Po próbach obecnie na szprycę rzucam na betoniarke 1,5 worka cementu, 2 szypy wapna i 20 szyp piasku - 4 moje szypy to zapełnione 20 itrowe wiadro. Mam cegłę z sliikatu wiec mogę dać mocną szpryce. Na narzut - 3/4 worka cementu 25 kg, cały worek wapna 20 kg i 20 szyp piasku. Jezeli gdzieś musze dać wiecej tynku niż 0,6 - 1 cm to to w dodatkowym srodkowej warstwie dodaje wiecej cementu. Jeszcze muszę to ocenić po 2 tygodniach czy tynk się nie "piaszczy" . Dawałem wczesniej cały worek cementu na narzut ale za szybko "ciągnął" tynk i kolorem podchodzi pod beton. Używam cementu CEM II (niestety I nieosiagalna) 32,5


Nie za dużo tego cementu jak na tynk ? Wapna też sporawo, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.
CEM I czasem próżno szukać w składach...ale zobacz w leroy merlin jeżeli masz gdzieś w okolicy - przynajmniej na śl. można bez problemu tam dostać markowy CEM I ale 42,5.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tynk z worka wymieszam sobie w kajfasie wiertarką.
Tynk tradycyjny, betoniarką.
I tu mam problem (a może tylko dla mnie to jest problem?).
Wiadomo, tynkuję po kilka metrów dziennie. W betoniarce zostaje sporo tynku. By wyczyścić sprzęt, potrzeba trochę wody i jakiś pojemnik.
Czy to co mam w tym pojemniku mogę użyć następnego dnia? Czyli wrzucam wszystkie składniki + to co mam z wczoraj w postaci osadu na dnie i "wody" nad tym.
Można tak?

----------


## _olo_

Tynkarze pewnie ci podpowiedzą czy można, ja bym jednak tego raczej użył po domieszaniu świeżych składników do obrzutki kolejnej ściany lub kolejnego pomieszczenia, mniejsze szanse na jakieś problemy bo to później wierzchnią warstwą tynku przykryjesz.

----------


## grend

> Nie za dużo tego cementu jak na tynk ? Wapna też sporawo, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.
> CEM I czasem próżno szukać w składach...ale zobacz w leroy merlin jeżeli masz gdzieś w okolicy - przynajmniej na śl. można bez problemu tam dostać markowy CEM I ale 42,5.


... z cementem w szprycu czy narzucie ? Tak naprawdę dowiem się za 2 tygodnie czy to są, były dobre proporcje jak cement dobrze już zwiąże. Przy obróbce sciany jest OK. Nie chce tez dopuscić aby ściana mi się "piaszczyła" bo wtedy bedę miał problem z gładzią.
Jako amator w ciągu 3 godzin połozyłem 10,5 m2 tynku ale wcześniej miałem zrobioną szprycę i listwy. Także nie przykładałem się do zacierania bo to wyrównanie pod płytki

----------


## _olo_

W narzucie, zbyt dużo cementu też potrafi sprawić, że zaprawa słaba, krucha, sypie się i pęka, a gdy pęka to i czasem się odspaja od ściany i tynk jest "głuchy" - zbyt prędko brakuje cementowi wody do prawidłowego wiązania.
Wydaje mi się, że to jest częsta wada mocnych gotowców w workach - nie to, że za słabe a zbyt mocne, tynk zamiast powoli związać "spali" się bo proces wiązania i twardnienia przerwie brak wilgoci.
Tu są takie same procesy jak w betonie - gdy beton prędko wyschnie jest popękany i słaby, "piaszczą" się jego powierzchnie.

Zastanawiam się, czy tynków nie powinno się delikatnie zrosić po paru dniach tak jak się to robi z betonami i wylewkami cementowymi aby podtrzymać proces twardnienia.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Zastanawiam się, czy tynków nie powinno się delikatnie zrosić po paru dniach tak jak się to robi z betonami i wylewkami cementowymi aby podtrzymać proces twardnienia.


Ten z Baumitu 




> Świeżo
> otynkowane powierzchnie należy przez 2 dni utrzymywać w stanie wilgotnym

----------


## Balto

Bo jak powierzchnie będą w stanie suchym to o ile mnie moja podstawowa wiedza nie myli... nie zwiąże cement, a wtedy miotełka do wora i do śmieci...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dwa dni wystarczą?
Widzę u siebie że wieniec pije jak oszałały. Ściany z bloczków betonowych znacznie mniej.
Tynk z baumitu mpi25 bez gruntu, ściana zlana wodą + tynk zraszany w sumie przez 3 dni po tynkowaniu.
Po świętach może coś przelecę w piwnicy na swoim piasku i tradycyjnym tynku.
Na razie to próby. Później ocenię, co lepsze w wykonaniu.

----------


## hajnel

U siebie zraszałem na drugi dzień do zacierania i tyle. 
Ściany nie zraszałem wodą. Obrzutka z "agregatu" była na tyle mokra, że nie widziałem takiej potrzeby. Tynk też robię bardziej "mokry". Ale ja mam ściany z silikatu... Na cegle czy wieńcu  na drugi dzień nie da się zacierać przy takiej pogodzie, tynk za miękki. 
Robiąc samemu popołudniami tynk z worka to spore ułatwienie i dlatego go wybrałem. Praktycznie nie ma odpadu jak przy betoniarce, mieszam w środku, mycie sprzętu zajmuje 2 minuty. A, że jest drożej no cóż coś za coś. 
10 lat temu tynkowałem garaż: piasek, cement i wapno... w płynie. Proporcje takie żeby się dobrze robiło - metodą prób i błędów. Tynk wyszedł ok, nic się z nim nie dzieje. Także radzę się tak nie przejmować tymi proporcjami, wapnem itp. itd. "Zawodowy tynkarz" to sobie na budowie na bieżąco koryguje skład mieszanki jak mu coś nie pasuje. A wapno w płynie zamiast tego z worka - czemu jeździsz autem jak furmanki były ok i eko?  :wink:

----------


## grend

> Dwa dni wystarczą?
> Widzę u siebie że wieniec pije jak oszałały. Ściany z bloczków betonowych znacznie mniej.
> Tynk z baumitu mpi25 bez gruntu, ściana zlana wodą + tynk zraszany w sumie przez 3 dni po tynkowaniu.
> Po świętach może coś przelecę w piwnicy na swoim piasku i tradycyjnym tynku.
> Na razie to próby. Później ocenię, co lepsze w wykonaniu.
> 
> PS.
> Można tynk z "Baumitu uszlachetnić"? Czyli dorzucić cementu albo wapna?
> Z betoniarki jest dużo odpadu, nie da rady tego wykorzystać na obrzutkę nowych ścian, Za dużo.
> Jedynym sensownym rozwiązaniem jest wrzucenie tego do betoniarki następnego dnia. Inaczej  nie ma sensu kombinować, tylko kontener na budowlane odpady 2x w roku.


dwa dni wystarcza  - tzn dwa dni wcześniej polewasz ściane wodą ? Klaudiusz z tą wodą to nie przesadzaj nie mamy na dworze + 30 stopni. Chodzi o to ze przed nałożeniem szprycy póxniej następnej warstwy trzeba ścianę zmoczyć wodą. Ja nie widziałem u tynkarzy dodatkowego zlewania scian

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Obrzutka z "agregatu" była na tyle mokra, że nie widziałem takiej potrzeby. Tynk też robię bardziej "mokry". Ale ja mam ściany z silikatu...


Obrzutka, to standardową robiłeś? Czy rozrzedzałeś baumit?
Na razie mam piwnicę do zrobienia do nauki  :smile: 
"Agregat" także przetestowany  :smile:

----------


## grend

hejnel bo to jest różnica miedzy tynkiem z wora a z betoniarki. Z betoniarki musisz zacierać od razu a z wora na drugi dzień

----------


## hajnel

Zacierasz jak na tyle wyschnie, nie ma zasady. Z worka jak się zrobiło +15 na dworze już ciężko się zacierało po 24h.
Obrzutka też z baumitu - ma grubsze ziarno.

----------


## grend

... mi agregat się nie sprawdzil.... nie wiem jaka jest przyczyna bo na pewno nie sprężarka. Spekuluję żejest to wielkość dyszy wlotowej do pistoletu. Ma ona średnicę z 2mm i jakie ma znaczenie że wylotowa ma średnicę 8 mm. Może kwestia tez jest zaprawy ...

----------


## Balto

Nie.... no.... Zbudowałem Merca klasy S, wszystko co można było dać to dałem, ale że nie miałem silnika mającego 500 kucy, dałem dwulitrówkę z ilością kucy około 150... i auto nie jedzie. Gdzie jest problem. Ano tam gdzie jest czyli z silnikiem, tu nie z zaprawą tylko z najwęższą dyszą czy punktem w agregacie - czyli 2 czy 3 mm. Przy ziarnie 3 mm dysza min 6 albo 8 mm i wszędzie musi być taki przepust inaczej zabetonujecie agregat....

----------


## grend

... czyli pistolet do d...y chcociaz zapewniano że będzie dobry - są jednak wady zakupy przez neta

----------


## Balto

grend: jeśli dysza wylotowa ma ok 8 mm, to najwęższy punkt w konstrukcji pistola też musi mieć tyle

----------


## grend

... jest zasada .... tynk z betoniarki zacierasz od razu a z worków na drugi dzień

Dorzucam więcej piasku 25szyp - czyli jakieś 120-130 litrów. Jak było 20 szyp to miało kolor cementu

----------


## Balto

grend: to kiedy zacierasz wyznacza to jaki cement jest użyty do zrobienia tynku i ile go jest. A nie to czy jest z wora czy nie z wora.

----------


## Hanss

Jestem na etapie instalacji elektrycznych, zastanawiam się jak z puszkami elektrycznymi, na 100% będzie tynk cementowo-wapienny, tylko jeszcze nie wiem czy nakładany tradycyjnie z kielni czy maszynowo. 
Mam zapytanie jaka jest finalna grubość tynku z kielni, a jaka z maszyny? Ściany proste z betonu komórkowego.
Nie patrząc na cenę, co lepsze: z kielni czy maszynowy, jak maszynowy, na jakiego producenta materiałach - cena - sprawa drugorzędna.

----------


## Balto

Dowolna.... dawniej robiono i kilka (powyżej pięciu - sześciu) centymetrów. Tu cię ogranicza skład zaprawy (elastyczność, twardość, grubość ziarna) i warunki, gdyż każda warstwa musi deczko dojrzeć....

----------


## Hanss

> Dowolna.... dawniej robiono i kilka (powyżej pięciu - sześciu) centymetrów. Tu cię ogranicza skład zaprawy (elastyczność, twardość, grubość ziarna) i warunki, gdyż każda warstwa musi deczko dojrzeć....


Mam wysunięte puszki po 15mm, ...hmmm......chyba mało na tradycyjny??? A jak jest maszynowo nakładany, ile wynosi grubość???

----------


## Balto

Zależy od tego jaki jest skład i parametry tynku....

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zabrałem się za kładzenie gładzi na tynk cem-wap w niektórych pokojach.
W łazience mam cem- wap na ostro, chciałbym w miejscach gdzie nie będzie płytek wyrównać powierzchnie ścian.
Stad moje pytanie, czy mogę w łazience położyć na cem-wp tynk gladz? 
Nadmienię, ze dom z WM.

----------


## Balto

A po cholere ci gładź w łazience?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> A po cholere ci gładź w łazience?


Chodzi mi o wyrownanie powierzchni tynku w miejcach gdzie płytek nie bedzie.
Ściany są proste ale struktura wygląda nie ciekawie, po pomalowaniu bedzie jeszcze gorzej.
Może ponownie położyć cienką warstwę cem-wap?

----------


## hajnel

daj gładź nic się nie stanie

----------


## grend

> Jestem na etapie instalacji elektrycznych, zastanawiam się jak z puszkami elektrycznymi, na 100% będzie tynk cementowo-wapienny, tylko jeszcze nie wiem czy nakładany tradycyjnie z kielni czy maszynowo. 
> Mam zapytanie jaka jest finalna grubość tynku z kielni, a jaka z maszyny? Ściany proste z betonu komórkowego.
> Nie patrząc na cenę, co lepsze: z kielni czy maszynowy, jak maszynowy, na jakiego producenta materiałach - cena - sprawa drugorzędna.


ja mam tynk od 6 mm - bo takie sa listwy prowadzące - faktycznie czy się nic nie będzie działo będę wiedział za 3 miesiące.Puszki wystawiałem na 5 mm

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> ... mi agregat się nie sprawdzil.... nie wiem jaka jest przyczyna bo na pewno nie sprężarka. Spekuluję żejest to wielkość dyszy wlotowej do pistoletu. Ma ona średnicę z 2mm i jakie ma znaczenie że wylotowa ma średnicę 8 mm. Może kwestia tez jest zaprawy ...


Dysza może i ma 2mm, ale w momencie kiedy naciskasz na "spust", dysza cofa się do tyłu robiąc miejsce na zaprawę płynącą z baniaka.
Dysza 2mm puszcza tylko powietrze, reszta ją "opływa".

----------


## grend

> Dysza może i ma 2mm, ale w momencie kiedy naciskasz na "spust", dysza cofa się do tyłu robiąc miejsce na zaprawę płynącą z baniaka.
> Dysza 2mm puszcza tylko powietrze, reszta ją "opływa".


No i się wszystko zgadza i to wiem ale NIE DZIAŁA bo według mnie ta dysza jest za mała i strumien powinien być wiekszy

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Hajnel pisal chyba za obrzutke mial mokra. Tynk Nie wiem czy lecii kielnia, czy pistoletem. U siebie obrzutke robie pistoletem, potem kielnia. Ale moge jutro sprawdzic pistoletem. Tylko troche wiecej wody doleje.

----------


## grend

Hejnel miał tynk z wora z chemią - i to też jest różnica. U mnie jakby był efekt "wysuszania'. Najpierw leciło i potem jakby gęste zostało. Jak mocno potrząslem to znowu leciało i tak w kółko - zaprawa "lejąca" i jeszcze kombinowałem z regulacją powietrza że niby za mocne i nic.

----------


## grend

Balto a orientujesz się jak to wygląda z tym tzw "dobrym cementem". Dzisiaj miałem dzień organizacyjny i trochę rozmawiałem na ten temat ze znajomymi i w hurtowniach.... Dam przykład z branzy gdzie działam. Jest POLSKIE  :smile:  Stowarzyszenie producentów czegoś tam. NA rynku działa z 20 podmiotów gdzie 4 to koncerny zagraniczne (ciekawa analogia ...) które de facto tworzą te stowarzyszenie. Odnoszę takie wrazenie że celem statutowym tego POLSKIEGO  :smile:  Stowarzyszenia jest wyeliminować z rynku te 16 Polskich podmiotów aby zawładnąć całkowicie rynkiem. Nawet te Stowarzyszenie posuwa się do takich czynów że próbowało przepchnąć w Sejmie ustawę nakładającą posiadanie szereg certyfikatów np. energetycznego. Jakby to przeszło to z 16 podmiotów by zostało ppewnie 2 a ppowodem tego by był koszt uzyskania tego ppappierka - parę milionów pln co dla koncernów by była drobnostka......
I takie pytanie czy tak samo działa to w produkcji Cementu gdzie koncerny są z logo pewny cement a reszta poza nim ????

----------


## Balto

grend: można to sobie wsadzić w cztery litery. Na polskim rynku "nieoficjalnie" są cementy typu worek - gdzie perametry podawane przez producenta mogą być acz nie do końca zachowane - żaden indywidualny klient nie będzie badał worka cementu jaki ma. Nie stać go. Luz to co innego - jak kupuje firma na wielką budowę socjalizmu za naście baniek to badanie za 6 tysi to błąd statystyczny w wyliczeniu kosztów a jakby nie daj boże nie spełniało... to auć.
Białe: deklaracja z papierów jest realem - bo to cement typu akcja, nawet wielcy kupują by coś zrobić. Poza jednym producentem na C.m.x bo jego biały cement, nb. mielony klinkier ściągany z południowej Europy i oznaczony parametrami 52,5 ma gorsze wytrzymałości niż szary robiony w Polsce a oznaczony 42,5... ale że nie może oznaczyć inaczej to tak to śmiesznie wygląda...

----------


## Hanss

Jestem "lada moment" przed tradycyjnymi tynkami CW....i zakupami, o czym należy jeszcze pamiętać i na co zwrócić uwagę? Może jest coś godne polecenia....
Z tego co wyczytałem będę potrzebował: listwy prowadzące tynkarskie, narożniki protektor, listwy przyokienne APU.....czy coś jeszcze?

----------


## EWBUD

> Jestem "lada moment" przed tradycyjnymi tynkami CW....i zakupami, o czym należy jeszcze pamiętać i na co zwrócić uwagę? Może jest coś godne polecenia....
> Z tego co wyczytałem będę potrzebował: listwy prowadzące tynkarskie, narożniki protektor, listwy przyokienne APU.....czy coś jeszcze?


folie, taśmy...

----------


## Hanss

Rozumiem, że taśmy i folie do oklejenia okien?

----------


## EWBUD

> Rozumiem, że taśmy i folie do oklejenia okien?


Oczywiście.

----------


## gubik

Dzisiaj tynkarze zakończyli robotę.
Jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektów.
Miał być Baumit, ale w końcu przyjechało 12 palet Webera.

----------


## EWBUD

Weber ma bardzo dobre tynki.
Baumit zresztą też  :smile:

----------


## Hanss

Jaki kupić cement do tynków "z kielni"?

----------


## Balto

Ja uważam że "jedynkę" przynajmniej będzie jednolity kolor ścian i powtarzalność zaprawy...

----------


## Hanss

*Balto* widzę, że masz bardzo dużą wiedzę w tym temacie....ale proszę rozjaśnij trochę....
rozumiem CEMENT I 32,5... czy 42,5??? Gdzie to można kupić???
aha....na tynk przyjdzie gładź.

----------


## gubik

Teraz rozterka i dwie szkoły przy wiązaniu i schnięciu tegoż tynku.
Otwierać okna i robić przeciągi czy nie, oto jest dylemat?
Tynkarze rozszczelnili wszystkie okna a kierownik budowy mówi włącz rekuperację i zamknij okna.

----------


## Balto

Teoretycznie można zrobić "z ręki" tynk nawet na dawno zapomnianym cemencie typu 250... Kwestia składu i tego ile będzie cementu, wapna i piasku. Przy założeniu że chcemy uzyskać konkretną markę zaprawy to siła i moc cementu niejako wskazuje ile możemy czy lepiej, powinniśmy dać piasku, a ten wymusza ilość wapna. Przy czym wapno i cement traktowane są jako materiały wiążące.
Dla zapraw cementowych (cement + piasek) jeśli jest podany skład (objętościowo!) typu:
c : p -> m dla cementu 250, to dla cementu 350 (32,5) ta sama klasa zaprawy to będzie c : p + 1, dla 42,5 już p + 2 i tak dalej, przy czym trzeba brać realne parametry cementu, a nie deklarowane. Obecnie luzy są mocniejsze o mniej więcej o klasę od deklarowanych wartości teoretycznych, worki - nie komentuję...

----------


## bizslawek

* gubik* Jednym ze składników tynków jest cement a jak wiadomo jak szybko zwiąże to bedzie pękac. Daj im swobodnie związać.

----------


## Hanss

Podobno w LM jest "jedynka" 42,5 z ODRY po niecałe 11PLN.....muszę sprawdzić, jeżeli będzie dostępny, będą z tego tynki :yes: 
....nawet mają w ofercie 22,5..... po 7PLN
A jakie wapno???
*Balto* jeżeli byłby ten I 42,5.....jakie proporcje dawać C/W/P
- na szprycę
- na tynk, docelowa grubość około 1,5cm, ściana z BK, będzie gruntowana Ceresit CT17
Mają być dobre tynki, a nie tanie :big grin:

----------


## lukasz860910

wapno Bielik - każdy tynkarz je chwali 
co do cementu I szybko ciągnie, tynkarze używają najczęściej II 32,5 (Warta Super, Lafarge Standard, Cemex niebieski coś takiego)


jeżeli stosujesz cement I zadbaj o pielęgnacje

ja u siebie robiłem tynki cem-wap dawałem cement II 32,5 (cemex niebieski ale brakło dokupiłem potem warte super)
wapno bielik

tynki wyszły eleganckie, mocne, nigdzie nie popękało

ale to dzięki dobrej ekipie

----------


## Balto

Mała uwaga.. tynki pękały bo były za mocne, dokładniej za szybko wiązały.
Na szpryc dla cementu typu 42,5:
1:2:10 (marka zaprawy: ok 80, czyli ok 8 MPa), 
na tynk
1:2:12 - marka zaprawy ok 50 czyli 5 MPa. 
Marka może być nieco mocniejsza. Stare podręczniki twierdzą, że na szpryc zaprawa może mieć markę nawet 100, zaś na tynki najwyżej 50, na gładź podobnie. Przy czym kolejna warstwa nie może być mocniejsza, a nawet deczko słabsza.
Ilości podaje są objętościowo, we wzorze: ciasto wapienne

----------


## Hanss

*Balto* dziękuję, wiem już sporo :smile: 
Jak zrobić to "ciasto wapienne"? Zakupię tego Bielika.
.....aha tynków około 250m2 o grubości 1,5cm..... Jeżeli dobrze liczę to będzie prawie 4m3.....Jak przeliczyć cement i wapno na kilogramy, aby zakupić potrzebną ilość?

*Czy tak można??? - tynkarz proponuje robić bez narożników!!!* :Confused:

----------


## EWBUD

A jak powyprowadza naroża?
Tak żeby było ok? Bo może przejechać kątówką i jako tako zrobi, ale to nie będzie ok....

----------


## Balto

Ciasto wapienne - to po prostu zgaszone wapno. Wsypujesz do wanny, zalewasz wodą - w zależności od tego jakie wapno, ilość wody może być różna. Będzie tam multum ciekawych atrakcji typu ciepło i szczypania po oczach, ale po rozmieszaniu całość powinna tworzyć jednolitą "ciastowatą" masę - stąd nazwa ciasto wapienne. Przeliczniki proste:
Piasek 1,0 m3 - to w zależności od wilgotności "średniej" piasku od 1,5 do 1,7 t., bo piasek wchłonie dowolną ilość wody
Cement 1,0 m3 - to też coś ok 1,5-1,7 t (w zależności od cementu)
Wapno - suchogaszone to o ile pamiętam 1,0 m3 chyba nawet nieco mniej jak 1,0t.  Ciasto to bodajże chyba 1,3 ale tu się mogę mylić. Do tego woda i miłej zabawy...
Hanns: a to zależy jaki to tynkarz, jeżeli powiesz mu, że chcesz na cieście wapiennym a ten nie zrobi oczu jak dekle od ciężarówki i powie że będzie sobie gasił wapienko przez łikend, to wie co mówi i jest szansa że zna różne stare sposoby na zrobienie narożników... Niech pokaż wcześniejsze swe roboty zobaczysz jak tam kąty wyglądają...

----------


## Hanss

Dziękuję za wszystkie podpowiedzi :smile: 
Tynkarz "starej daty", krótko przed "60"-ką....Z jednej wsi....temat zna.....nie jest zielony :wink: 
Ja tutaj się Was wypytuje i później Go słucham.....konfrontuję :smile: 
- mówi szpryca musi być mocna, tynk słabszy
- wapno chce gasić - mówi minimum 24h... - muszę załatwić beczkę
- szpryca i dzień lub dwa dni później tynk
- listew stalowych prowadzących nie chce, będzie używał na większych ścianach pociętych płyt OSB na szerokość 10cm o grubości 15mm i max. długich
- chce robić tak, że w jednym pomieszczeniu będzie robił po dwie przeciwległe ściany, a potem dwie pozostałe - tłumaczy to tym, że łatwiej będzie mu zrobić kąty
Czego tylko się boję: 
*- że nie chce tych narożników- mówi jak się uprzesz dasz Sobie narożniki przy gładziach
- po szprycy o grubości ok. 3-4mm - chce później jednorazowo rzucić tynku do 1,5cm*

Czy może tak zacząć od podłogi, że na wysokość  gdzie będzie  styropian - 12cm - będzie goła ściana, a dopiero wyżej tynk? Wiem, że  już wyżej gdzie będzie wylewka betonowa to między tynkiem dylatacja z pianki....

Tak jak podpowiedział mi *EWBUD* - ma być max. równo, ale nie musi być max. gładko :smile:  - Mają przyjść gładzie...



Macie jeszcze jakieś sugestie?

----------


## Balto

W czym problem? Z grubością? Nie ma problemu - jeżeli facet jest nieco starszej daty - wie co mówi. Grubość tego co narzuca może regulować twardością - mocą tynku. Im słabszy tynk tym grubiej go można nakładać, im więcej ciasta wapiennego tym jest fajniejszy do nakładania. A to co mówi o beczce wannie i czasie ma jak najbardziej ręce i nogi....

----------


## Hanss

*Balto* już teraz wszystko wiem, jeszcze raz dziękuję za wszystkie sugestie i pomoc...
W razie czego, w czasie prac będę tutaj się dopytywał :big grin:

----------


## gubik

U mnie poszło tak:

1-Weber TP 541,
2-Weber TP 572,
3-Baumit Tynk drobnoziarnisty extra.

----------


## semcio

Witajcie,
mam mały problem z naprawą tynków CW. Jakbym sie nie starał, to nie mogę jakoś osiągnąć efektu, jaki mam na całej reszcie ścian. Uszkodzenia sa wiadomo - po instalacjach, po różnyck "pomysłach" w trakcie budowy i wykończeniówki. Mam też jeden "portal" w którym pierwotnie miały być drzwi, a potem z nich zrezygnowaliśmy - tam trzeba wstawić narożniki i go otynkować. Problem jest jednak dość poważny - przy moich próbach poprawki wyglądają naprawdę słabo - zdecydowanie odróżniają się od wygładzonych przez fachowców tynków. Tynki CW mam robione maszynowo, a tynk to Dublet. Moja metoda to oczywiście rozrobienie go na w miarę papkowatą konsystencję, nałożenie, wyrównanie z minimalną górką. Potem po paru godzinach zacierałem mokrą pacą z filcem. 

Czy robię coś źle?

----------


## Balto

semcio: i tak naprawdę jeśli były nakładane maszynowo, to próba łatania dziur przy pomocy ręcznego nakładania tynku bez naprawdę okrutnej wprawy zawsze będzie widać poprawki, choćby widoczne w samej fakturze...

----------


## semcio

*Balto* - to co zrobić, żeby to jakoś wyglądało? Czy naprawa tynków maszynowych przy zacieraniu też maszynowym da spodziewane efekty? Mam szlifierkę mimośrodową, która może pracować na wolnych obrotach z przystawką z filcem jakimś może? Jesli to nić nie da, to może naprawić i zaciągnąć gładzią cementową uszkodzenie? Jeśli nic z powyższego to mogę też poprosić o poprawki ekipę, która robiła tynki, ale czy oni będą w stanie naprawić to tak, że nie będzie śladu? Bo kurcze niektóre uszkodzenia są w dość newralgicznych miejscach...

----------


## Balto

Problem leży w tym, że tak naprawdę musiałby iść dokładnie ten sam tynk, jaki był wcześniej. Dwa tynki wystarczy, że różnią się od siebie chłonnością (czy dokładniej dyfuzją) i będzie widać jak i gdzie są czy były dziury, jeśli nie będzie tak samo zatarte - to będzie widać różnicę w fakturze, jako jaśniejsze lub ciemniejsze plamy...
Pytanie czy ich np. nie pomalować jakąś farbą wtedy przygotówka pod nią wyrówna chłonność (grunt) a ona nada kolor i w teorii powinna wyrównać ew. braki w jednolitej strukturze...

----------


## Hanss

Jak należy pielęgnować tynki C-W, tradycyjne z kielni? Unikam przeciągów....czy należy je delikatnie zraszać wodą?

----------


## grend

nigdy nie widziałem aby ktoś zraszal tynk wodą. Mokre musi być podloże aby tynk związał...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jak należy pielęgnować tynki C-W, tradycyjne z kielni? Unikam przeciągów....czy należy je delikatnie zraszać wodą?


Można je zraszać, ale bardzo delikatnie, tak aby nic nie wypłukać z tynku.

----------


## Balto

Zraszanie tylko i wyłącznie w wypadku kiedy były nakładane przy wysokiej temperaturze i na słońcu, albo silnym wietrze. Słońce, temperatura czy wiatr są czynnikami wyganiającymi wilgoć. Łatwo poznać, że tynki nie związały - ścierają się pod ręką i są słabe. Wtedy zrosić je delikatnie tzw. "mgiełką wodną" najlepiej na wieczór... by coś z tej wilgoci zostało.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Witam
Mam pytanie odnośnie dogaszania wapna hydratyzowanego. Po roztarciu w palcach takiego wapna okazuje się że znajdują się w nim drobne frakcje których się już rozetrzeć nie da. Frakcje rzędu 0,1mm i mniejsze. Czy tak ma być w przypadku wapna hydratyzowanego. Wapno lasowane dawniej z kamienia  a następnie przelane przez sito do dołu bodajże takiego czegoś nie miało. Było jak twarde masło. Wiem to ponieważ odkopałem przypadkowo zasypany ziemią dół z resztą takiego wapna obok starej stodoły którą rozebrałem.
Czy może przyczyna leży w tym iż wapno leżało na dworze na palecie pod przykryciem oczywiście już z 2 miesiące i jakieś jego frakcje uległy karbonatyzacji?

----------


## Balto

To też, poza tym wapno mogło dostać wilgoci i zaczęło wiązać najzwyczajniej w świecie. Dawno dawno temu wapno gaszono w czasie liczonym w tygodniach, za naszych dziadków jak byli oseskami - zimę, a wcześniej za ich dziadów - lat kilka...

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Mam takie pytanie - czy tynk powinien  być zaciągniety aż do poziomu chudziaka na parterze.

Obecnie tynkarze nie wykańczają tynku conajmniej 15 cm od chudziaka. W jednym miejscu jest chlapnięte, w drugim już nie.

Hydraulik oglądając obecnie wykonane prace, zalecił aby tynk był zaciągnięty aż do chudziaka. Twierdzi, że przeciwnym wypadku będą problemy z równym ułożeniem styropianu na podłodze, a między nim a murem pozostaną szczeliny grubości 2 cm (grubości tynku). Pogorszona też będzie akustyka pomieszczenia.

Czy hydraulik ma rację ? Czy jest sens tynkować aż do chudziaka ? Przecież później te 15 cm zostanie przykryte styropianem i wylewką.

----------


## grend

to ma być szczelne a jeżeli zrobisz to tynkiem uzupełnisz pianką czy wyczyścisz do poziomu posadzki to nie ma znaczenia. Aczkolwiek ja w swoim domu wybrałem wariant z czyszczeniem bo po co dawać tynk gdy lepszy jest styro...

----------


## basteklisia

Doradzcie prosze ktora marke tynku cementowo-wapiennego wybrać ... ja wiem ze ile ludzi tyle odpowiedzi... Po prostu chcialby zastosować cos dobrego i sprawdzonego

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też mam rozterkę. 
Na wiosnę chcę otynkować dom. W tej chwili jest 20cm grafitowego Austrotherm,  szary klej do siatki Caparola, siatka Caparola 160.
Elewacja ma byś jasna - biel delikatnie złamana szarością, z drewnopodobnych wstawkami miedzy oknami.
Dom jest w spokojnej dzielnicy podmiejskiej, no ale to Śląsk i jednak trochę kominów w sąsiedztwie dymi.
Biorę pod uwagę trzy rozwiązania:
1. Tynk silikonowy Caparola, barwiony w masie.
2. Tynki mineralny barwiony w masie (tylko jaki ?), ze świadomością konieczności malowania za 5-6lat
3. Biały tynk mineralny (Caparol ?), który pomalowałbym za 2-3 sezony.


Do tej pory najbardziej przekonany byłem do opcji 1. ale trzecia kusi ceną, a ogrodzenie też przydałoby się upgrade'ować.
Najmniej wiem w sumie o mineralnym barwionym w masie. Czy to trwałe rozwiązanie ?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Mineralny barwiony w masie jest dość ryzykownym pomysłem. Wymaga sporego doświadczenia i dokładności od wykonawcy. Osobiście jakoś nie byłem nigdy do  takiego rozwiązania przekonany  ale być może jestem uprzedzony  :smile: . Tak więc osobiście brałbym pod uwagę opcje 1 oraz 3 z przewagą tej  pierwszej. Oczywiście tynk barwiony w masie jest rozwiązaniem droższym ale pozwala zapomnieć na długi czas o problemie i jest dość szybki w wykonaniu. Faktycznie opcja 3cia pozwala trochę zaoszczędzić ale do tematu będzie trzeba wrócić.

----------


## fotohobby

Na pewno nie ryzykowałbym mineralnego, barwionego w masie, gdyby był to jakiś ciemniejszy kolor. Przy "niemal" białym chyba jest to w miarę bezpieczne ?

----------


## Balto

Kilka spraw: tynk barwiony w masie może być bezpieczny, jest patent, z tym że musi to robić ktoś bardzo mocno "oblatany" w robocie. Może być barwiony w masie pigmentem. Zasada wykonania - jak wcześniej. Delikatne niedoskonałości w wykonaniu odbiją się na fakturze a to z kolei - na kolorze. To jedno. Kolejne: jeśli ktoś chce malować tynki barwione w masie co kilka lat - to po co je barwić. Robi się po to by nie malować.
Tynki mineralne - malowane - nie ma sprawy, z tym że malować je farbami silikonowymi. Czyli najpierw tynk i faktura potem malowanie. Powtórne lub czyszczenie zależy od jakości farby.
Tynk silikonowy - jak chcesz, ja uważam, że najlepszy jest tynk mineralny cementowo - wapienny lub wapienno - cementowy.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie chcę malować tynku mineralnego, barwionego w masie co kilka lat, tylko ZA kilka lat, jesli złapałby kurz, wykwity, czy zacieki na ścianie narażonej na deszcz, a farba silikonowa miałaby mu dać większą odporność na zabrudzenia.

----------


## Balto

A po co malować tynk barwiony w masie? nie lepiej go wyczyścić?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli jest to tańsze/ łatwiejsze, to czemu nie...

----------


## maxus79

witam
 wie ktos  jaki jest koszt samego materialu za m2 tynku cementowo wapiennego robionego na budowie w betoniarce ?

----------


## grend

jakieś 3 pln

----------


## maxus79

ok  dzieki   
a jaki gotowy z worka bys polecil ?
i ile kosztuje m2 z worka ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## EWBUD

knauf, baumit....

----------


## grend

> ok  dzieki   
> a jaki gotowy z worka bys polecil ?
> i ile kosztuje m2 z worka ?
> pozdrawiam


żaden, bo jak sam robiłem to wiem na 100% że mam w tynku wapno, a co jest w worku to mozesz tylko zgadywac. 
Jak myslisz co się dzieje z popiołami w elektrowniach ....

Ile kosztuje m2 z worka to mozesz sprawdzić na karcie technicznej...

----------


## maxus79

zaprawa gotowa w workach

przykladowo  tynk baumit CW  30 kg kosztuje  12 zl   i mozna zrobic 2m2 tynku grubosci  1 cm czyli 14 kg wazy 1m2 czyli wychodzi  ze z worka robimy okolo 2m2 tynku  czyli 6zl za m2  

DANE TECHNICZNE:
Worek 30kg; 40 wor./pal. = 1200kg
Wielkość ziarna:0,6 mm
Minimalna grubość warstwy tynku:ściana: 10 mm sufit: 8 mm
Max. grubość warstwy tynku:25 mm w ramach jednego etapu pracy
Zużycie - ok. 14 kg/m2 przy grubości tynku 10 mm

zaprawa robiona na budowie
  przepis 1;1;6 przykladowo  czyli 25kg cementu /25kg wapna 150 kg piasku  czyli 200kg gotowej zaprawy 

z moich wyliczen wychodzi  ze te 200 kg kosztuje okolo 33 zl (cement 10zl wapno 13zl piasek 10 zl)
a 200 kg baumitu w workach to 6,6 x 30 kg  czyli 200 kg zaprawy w workach koszt okolo 80zl   (6,6 workow x 12 zl)

czyli 1 m2 tynku z worka  to 6zl
a       1m2 tynku robionego na budowie to 2,5zl -3zl

teraz tylko czy zuzycie takiej zaprawy jest podobne  do takiej gotowej z worka ?
 ile wazy 1 m2 tynku robionego  grubosci 1cm  ? 


pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

Jeżeli mamy bawić się w dokładne wyliczenia to 25 kg cementu to 9 pln, 25kg wapna 13pln, 150kg piasku to 5 pln czyli 27 pln

Zaprawa powinna wychodzić wagowo tak samo bo to tylko cement wapno piasek z tym ze do zaprawy workowanej dodają chemię aby dłużej wiązało
Jeżeli tak nie jest tzn że gdzieś czegoś nie dodano albo cos dodano innego. Nie chcę powoływać się na jedną opinie bo ją nie sprawdziłem, ale chcialbym żeby jakaś instytucja sprawdziła co właściwie znajduje się w takim worku. Jest różnica wizualna w zaprawie z worka i z betoniarki, a niby jest to samo. Firma zewnętrzna będzie preferowała z worka, według filozofi robola - aby  było łatwiej....

PS ... jest 5 rodzajów żwiru 0-2 i nie każdy nadaje się do tynkowania....

----------


## EWBUD

Gotowy mat. to ok. 8-11 zł  -zależnie od jakości i zużycia.

----------


## maxus79

mam jeszcze jedno pytanie jak w porownaniu do tynkow cw  wychodza plyty gipsowe  chodzi o sam material czyli plyta klej i troche siatki i szpachli na laczenia ?
chyba tynki cw tansze ?
czy sie myle ?

----------


## SPW

> jakieś 3 pln


Witam,
Stowarzyszenie Przemysłu Wapienniczego obliczyło na budowie po zużyciu faktycznym materiału koszt wykonania tradycyjnego tynku cementowo - wapiennego (warstwa najgrubsza - narzut). Koszt materiału do przygotowania 1 m2 tynku o grubości 1 cm w 2014 roku według naszych obliczeń wyniósł 2,69 zł. Tak jak podaje grend w zaprawie fabrycznej jest większy udział cementu jako spoiwa, uzupełnieniem są tańsze od wapna wypełniacze. Zaprawa fabryczna jest modyfikowana domieszkami chemicznymi, których skład i proporcje są ustalane przez technologów. W ten sposób  udział wapna w zaprawach fabrycznych jest zmniejszony, co na pewno wpływa na ciemniejszy kolor takiej zaprawy, ale przede wszystkim niesie ryzyko utraty takich parametrów zaprawy jak przyczepność, elastyczność, retencja wody czy odporność na korozję biologiczną. 
Jedynym "mankamentem" tradycyjnej zaprawy z punktu widzenia wykonawcy jest jej przygotowanie, tzn. zakup i zmieszanie poszczególnych składników na miejscu budowy. Ale często słyszymy od wykonawców: po co mam robić sobie z tym kłopot, skoro inwestor i tak za wszystko płaci.
To trochę tak jakby porównać wypieki domowe do tych zakupionych w sklepie. Które smakują lepiej, każdy może ocenić. A dlaczego? Odpowiednie składniki + umiejętności kucharki/kucharza.
Jedyna drobna uwaga to do proporcji składników zaprawy. Proporcje są odmierzane objętościowo, a nie wagowo. Proporcje poszczególnych zapraw są przeliczone w naszej publikacji http://phavi.wapno-info.pl/at/attach...tynkarskie.pdf
Pozdrawiam,
SPW

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jedynym "mankamentem" tradycyjnej zaprawy z punktu widzenia wykonawcy jest jej przygotowanie, tzn. zakup i zmieszanie poszczególnych składników na miejscu budowy. Ale często słyszymy od wykonawców: po co mam robić sobie z tym kłopot, skoro inwestor i tak za wszystko płaci.


Mankamentów jest dużo  więcej np.  bałagan jaki pozostaje po mieszaniu  zaprawy przed budową, zależność od warunków atmosferycznych, zła jakość  żwiru dostarczonego na budowę (dostawca za żwirowni nawet nie musi  wiedzieć, że w surowcu są zanieczyszczenia), ekipa musi być naprawdę  solidna aby zaprawa była codziennie w takich samych proporcjach.

Wad jest po prostu zbyt wiele w stosunku do materiałów workowanych i nie  warto podejmować ryzyka mając nadzieję że będzie dobrze bo w przypadku  tynków pewność trzeba mieć 100% że będą wykonane prawidłowo.

Inwestor płaci za jakość i pewność, że wszystko będzie wykonane tak jak powinno.

Wszystkie mieszanki workowane mają odpowiednie atesty zdrowotne a nawet  jeśli komuś miały by zaszkodzić to tylko tynkarzowi w momencie wrzucania  worka do agregatu w postaci sypkiej. Dodatkowo oczywiste jest, że tynki  cementowe są trójwarstwowe więc ostateczną warstwą będzie gładź.
Faktycznie wypieki domowe smakuję lepiej od tych z supermarketu ale  porównanie do tynków jest bezsensowne, idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to  powinieneś również samemu sobie zrobić na budowie dachówkę pustaki  kostkę przed dom itp...bo wszystko będzie lepsze.
Mamy 2016 rok i niektóre rzeczy się zmieniają są lepsze, szybsze, pewniejsze i trzeba to zaakceptować.

----------


## Luxum

wie ktos  jaki jest koszt samego materialu za m2 tynku cementowo wapiennego robionego na budowie w betoniarce ?

Od około 2 do nawet 6-7zł. Jak zawsze, wszystko rozbija się o jakość i załapanie się na dobrą cenę materiału.
Cokolwiek budujesz czy urządzasz, zawsze bierz pod uwagę parametry jakościowe i kwestie robocizny.
Proponujemy zawsze brać przy danym rozwiązaniu kwestię robocizny, nawet kiedy jest ona własna.
Trzeba przy jej wycenie wziąć również ocenę ryzyka, jeżeli nie jesteśmy w danej dziedzinie profesjonalistami.
Wówczas nie musimy, ale możemy stracić czas i pieniądze w zepsutym materiale. 

Najlepszy przykład z życia wzięty.
Nasza firmowa graficzka była na urlopie. Zaszła jednak konieczność zrobienia wizualizacji, z którą może sobie poradzić wyłącznie profesjonalista.
Poprosiliśmy znajomego grafika o pomoc, jednak odmówił uzasadniając to remontem mieszkania, a dokładniej montażem podwieszanego sufitu.
Zaproponowaliśmy barter, na zasadzie on pracuje u nas w firmie, a w tym czasie nasz pracownik z ekipy budowlanej profesjonalnie zamontuje i wykończy sufit. 
Niestety uznał, że jego praca w firmie jako grafika będzie nad tym zadaniem dłuższa niż przy układaniu sufitu. Zakładał, że zrobi sufit w 3 dni, a usługę graficzną w minimum 5dni. Wobec tego zabrał się za sufit samodzielnie. 
Efekt był taki, że zmarnował blisko 2 tygodnie i zepsuł materiału na ponad 1000zł .

----------


## maxus79

dzieki panowie  
ten link 
http://phavi.wapno-info.pl/at/attach...tynkarskie.pdf 
wszystko wyjasnia co i jakie  proporcje

ja wiem ze w worku szybciej  ale znowu samemu mieszajac na budowie jest podobno najzdrowszy tynk  no i   2-3 krotnie tanszy 
z racji tego ze nam duzo czasu  wiec moge poswiecic czas  na mieszanie na budowie 
buduje systemem gospodarczym bez kredytu  wiec niespieszy sie 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

SPW: gwoli uzupełnienia. Jeszcze w latach 80 tych na budowach normą było mieszanie zapraw "na budowie" przy czym z racji pewnego postępu czyli zaistnienia wapna hydratyzowanego "suchogaszonego" sam proces gaszenia takiego wapna trwał zwykle do dwóch dni (48h). Ciasto wapienne ma zupełnie inne właściwości robocze niż wapno jako takie. Dawne receptury posługiwały się objętością, stąd te wszystkie stosunki 1:1:8 (1:1:7 do 1:2:12) odnoszą się do relacji objętościowych przy czym w wielu podręcznikach można poczytać, że dla ułatwienia takie same miary objętości stosuje się dla ciasta wapiennego i wapna "suchego" (gydratyzowanego). 
Wykwity solne (wysolenia) to wina jakości cementu i tego, ze dawne tynki były napowietrzane (rola wapna, a ściślej ciasta wapiennego, uwaga już od lat dwudziestych cement zaczęto dodawać do zapraw dość powszechnie by przyśpieszyć tempo wiązania zaprawy. Wcześniej "ćwiczono" to rozmaitymi dodatkami (np: druga forma wapna - wapno palone, surówka gliny etc, dodawane w różnych proporcjach). Często dodawano także węgla drzewnego dla wysuszenia tynku.
Z racji składu ówczesnych zapraw opartych na cemencie 250 czyli po obecnemu byłby to 22,5 zaprawy nie należały do mocnych, a mrozoodporność nadawało im bazowanie na cieście wapiennym. Cementy 350 traktowano jako te lepsze. I jeszcze jedna kwestia: zaprawa musiała być zawsze słabsza od fugi, ta zaś od bloczków lub cegły z jakiej została zbudowana ściana. Inne rodzaje cegły przychodziły na ściany nośne, inne na kuchenne czy łazienkowe. Z racji, że jeszcze podręczniki i poradniki z l. 70 tych i 80 tych twierdziły, że minimalna odporność cegły / bloczka / etc na ściskanie który może być zastosowany na ścianę nośną to 7,5 MPa, a ideał 10, oznaczało to, że szpryc zwykle miał takie właśnie parametry (do 10 MPa), zaś wykorzystując fakt, że przy wypełniaczu drobniejszym (kolejne warstwy tynku c/w) zaprawa przy tym samym składzie jest deczko słabsza... oznaczało łatwość zapamiętania zasad.
Gwoli ciekawostki: zaprawy w XIX wieku te najmocniejsze (po przeliczeniu z cali i funtów etc) odpowiadały obecnym wytrzymałościom ok 1,5 MPa, te słabsze być może miały na pewno mniej. Beton wykorzystany na przedmościa miał circa 15 MPa....

----------


## maxus79

wlasnie jak to jest z tym wapnem hydratyzowanym  
czy moge dodac do zaprawy do murowania  takiego wapna odrazu z worka   ?
czy musze go gasic zalewajac woda na 24 H

pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

m.: możesz dodać od razu z worka. Możesz zgasić. Dla mnie lepsze jest gaszone. Wapno w worku to wapno hydratyzowane czyli suchogaszone. Tak jakby zrobiono to częściowo. Samo gaszenie wapna to reakcja gdzie wydziela się w cholerę ciepła.

----------


## maxus79

ok rozumiem do zaprawy murarskiej obojetnie jakie 

a czy do zaprawy cementowo wapiennej  do tynkowania tez obojetnie ?

----------


## SPW

> Mankamentów jest dużo  więcej np.  bałagan jaki pozostaje po mieszaniu  zaprawy przed budową, zależność od warunków atmosferycznych, zła jakość  żwiru dostarczonego na budowę (dostawca za żwirowni nawet nie musi  wiedzieć, że w surowcu są zanieczyszczenia), ekipa musi być naprawdę  solidna aby zaprawa była codziennie w takich samych proporcjach.
> 
> Wad jest po prostu zbyt wiele w stosunku do materiałów workowanych i nie  warto podejmować ryzyka mając nadzieję że będzie dobrze bo w przypadku  tynków pewność trzeba mieć 100% że będą wykonane prawidłowo.
> 
> Inwestor płaci za jakość i pewność, że wszystko będzie wykonane tak jak powinno.
> 
> Wszystkie mieszanki workowane mają odpowiednie atesty zdrowotne a nawet  jeśli komuś miały by zaszkodzić to tylko tynkarzowi w momencie wrzucania  worka do agregatu w postaci sypkiej. Dodatkowo oczywiste jest, że tynki  cementowe są trójwarstwowe więc ostateczną warstwą będzie gładź.
> Faktycznie wypieki domowe smakuję lepiej od tych z supermarketu ale  porównanie do tynków jest bezsensowne, idąc tym tokiem rozumowania to  powinieneś również samemu sobie zrobić na budowie dachówkę pustaki  kostkę przed dom itp...bo wszystko będzie lepsze.
> Mamy 2016 rok i niektóre rzeczy się zmieniają są lepsze, szybsze, pewniejsze i trzeba to zaakceptować.


To, co opisujesz w poście jako wady tradycyjnej metody tynkowania, to nic innego jak rzetelność i fachowość dostawców i wykonawców: kwestia sprawdzonej jakości kruszyw (nota bene ten problem dziś dotyczy tak samo producentów gotowych zapraw, tylko, że eliminują go na etapie kontroli jakości dostaw surowców), bałaganu pozostawionego po pracy, czy po prostu umiejętności powtarzalnego przygotowania zaprawy. Oczywiście nie kwestionuję zalet gotowych produktów (szczególnie tych dobrej jakości), które wyręczają wykonawcę pod kilkoma względami. Inwestor zawsze płacił i do dziś płaci za dobrze wykonaną pracę - byle nie przepłacał.
Prawdziwy test nowoczesnych i tradycyjnych technologii trwa latami. Dopiero wtedy możemy ocenić, która technologia lepiej przetrwa próbę czasu. Weźmy problem glonów na tynkach: tynki akrylowe - technologia XX i XXI wieku - jakże wygodne dla wykonawcy i niedrogie dla inwestora potrafią być zarośnięte glonami po kilku latach. Tynki mineralne trudniejsze w przygotowaniu (bo nawet te fabrycznie przygotowane trzeba wymieszać z odpowiednią ilością wody w odpowiedniej temperaturze i czasie mieszania) bronią się przed glonami nawet kilkadziesiąt lat.

----------


## SPW

> SPW: gwoli uzupełnienia. Jeszcze w latach 80 tych na budowach normą było mieszanie zapraw "na budowie" przy czym z racji pewnego postępu czyli zaistnienia wapna hydratyzowanego "suchogaszonego" sam proces gaszenia takiego wapna trwał zwykle do dwóch dni (48h). Ciasto wapienne ma zupełnie inne właściwości robocze niż wapno jako takie. Dawne receptury posługiwały się objętością, stąd te wszystkie stosunki 1:1:8 (1:1:7 do 1:2:12) odnoszą się do relacji objętościowych przy czym w wielu podręcznikach można poczytać, że dla ułatwienia takie same miary objętości stosuje się dla ciasta wapiennego i wapna "suchego" (gydratyzowanego). 
> Wykwity solne (wysolenia) to wina jakości cementu i tego, ze dawne tynki były napowietrzane (rola wapna, a ściślej ciasta wapiennego, uwaga już od lat dwudziestych cement zaczęto dodawać do zapraw dość powszechnie by przyśpieszyć tempo wiązania zaprawy. Wcześniej "ćwiczono" to rozmaitymi dodatkami (np: druga forma wapna - wapno palone, surówka gliny etc, dodawane w różnych proporcjach). Często dodawano także węgla drzewnego dla wysuszenia tynku.
> Z racji składu ówczesnych zapraw opartych na cemencie 250 czyli po obecnemu byłby to 22,5 zaprawy nie należały do mocnych, a mrozoodporność nadawało im bazowanie na cieście wapiennym. Cementy 350 traktowano jako te lepsze. I jeszcze jedna kwestia: zaprawa musiała być zawsze słabsza od fugi, ta zaś od bloczków lub cegły z jakiej została zbudowana ściana. Inne rodzaje cegły przychodziły na ściany nośne, inne na kuchenne czy łazienkowe. Z racji, że jeszcze podręczniki i poradniki z l. 70 tych i 80 tych twierdziły, że minimalna odporność cegły / bloczka / etc na ściskanie który może być zastosowany na ścianę nośną to 7,5 MPa, a ideał 10, oznaczało to, że szpryc zwykle miał takie właśnie parametry (do 10 MPa), zaś wykorzystując fakt, że przy wypełniaczu drobniejszym (kolejne warstwy tynku c/w) zaprawa przy tym samym składzie jest deczko słabsza... oznaczało łatwość zapamiętania zasad.
> Gwoli ciekawostki: zaprawy w XIX wieku te najmocniejsze (po przeliczeniu z cali i funtów etc) odpowiadały obecnym wytrzymałościom ok 1,5 MPa, te słabsze być może miały na pewno mniej. Beton wykorzystany na przedmościa miał circa 15 MPa....


Dzięki za uzupełnienie. W pełni się zgadzam. Wspominasz o podręcznikach, czyli szkolnictwie. I tu zaczyna się kolejny problem. Ile osób ma dziś wykształcenie murarz - tynkarz? Rozmawiałem z dyrektorami szkół budowlanych w Polsce. Wszyscy mówią, że mają nabór na ten profil rzędu kilku - kilkunastu uczniów. Muszą łączyć klasy z innymi zawodami. Dlaczego tak jest? Bo przecież utarło się, że murarki można się nauczyć na budowie. Po co tracić 3 lata w szkole. Potem mamy takie efekty, że - nie ubliżając nikomu personalnie - ale spotkałem się z młodym murarzem, który nie potrafił mi nawet powiedzieć ile łopat piasku wrzuca do betoniarki.

----------


## SPW

> m.: możesz dodać od razu z worka. Możesz zgasić. Dla mnie lepsze jest gaszone. Wapno w worku to wapno hydratyzowane czyli suchogaszone. Tak jakby zrobiono to częściowo. Samo gaszenie wapna to reakcja gdzie wydziela się w cholerę ciepła.


Problem tzw. namaczania wapna hydratyzowanego ma dwie przyczyny:
Dawniej z uwagi na na brak lub źle przeprowadzoną separację wapna hydratyzowanego wskazane było wcześniejsze namoczenie, aby uniknąć ryzyka tzw "strzelania" tynków. 
Dziś tego problemu już nie ma (każdy nowoczesny zakład wapienniczy przeprowadza proces separacji wapna). Natomiast zalecane jest namoczenie wapna suchogaszonego (hydratyzowanego) ze względu na poprawę jego właściwości. Dlatego w tym procesie już nie wydziela się ciepło - jest znacznie bezpieczniejszy dla wykonawcy niż gaszenie wapna palonego. W procesie tym zmienia się struktura cząstek wapna, dzięki czemu zaprawa uzyskuje lepszą retencję wody i urabialność, a z wapna uzyskuje się lepszą wydajność zaprawy. Dlatego na pewno jest wskazane wcześniejsze namoczenie wapna na min 12 - 48 godzin, aby uzyskać te efekty.
I tu znów mamy wyższość jakości tradycyjnej zaprawy nad zaprawą fabrycznie przygotowaną. Tej drugiej (nawet z wapnem w składzie) nie możemy zostawić namoczonej na 12 godzin.

----------


## Balto

m: murowanie murowaniem - tutaj wapno jakie wygodniej, choć jak wspominałem lepsze gaszone. Do tynkowania - gaszone lepsze. To ono nadawało to co dawniej nazywano "maślnością" zaprawy, czyli tynk / zaprawa tynkarska zachowywał się jak wiejskie masełko. Można było takim tynkiem niemal smarować jak chleb masłem. Rożne ciekawe patenty z przeszłości znajdują zastosowanie i dziś. Są one i na mokro i na sucho i w ogóle taka zaprawa / tynk zachowuje się lepiej jak obecne gotowce - ale to jest z serii "trzeba zobaczyć".
SPW: wapno suchogaszone, wapnem suchogaszonym, problem leży gdzieś indziej w przechowywaniu. Czyli w tym, że z racji faktu gdzie i w jaki sposób składowane jest samo wapno już w workach nie raz i nie dwa robią się grudki i bryłki, a niestaranność i niechlujstwo na budowie owocuje tym, że tak naprawdę różnie z tym bywa. 
A teraz o kilku innych ciekawych sprawach.
1. ja jestem po kierunkowym (  :wink:  ) wykształceniu - marketing i analiza rynku się kłania. To co wiem, to moja z uporem od iluś ładnych lat zdobywana wiedza. Także historyczna. Strona w stopce - jest moja, taka fachowa. Są tam tylko trzy przedruki.
2. Kolejna kwestia: na budowie nie powinno się tak na dobrą sprawę ładować składników do betoniarki / mieszarki "na łopaty". Tylko na objętość (czyli wiadra, "kible", kajfasy etc). Łopata suchego piasku i łopata mokrego waży inaczej, łopata wapna nabieranego z pełnego worka inaczej jak z suchego, a to oznacza inne parametry zaprawy. Jeszcze w książkach z l. 60 tych i 70 tych gros opisów składów (mam tu na myśli takę takie dla inżynierów i techników) są przeliczone objętościowo. Przy założeniu, że piasek nie jest ubity, wapno zgaszone, a cement nie leżał "Bóg wie ile", sprawdzają się znacznie lepiej niż ilościowe, poza tym na budowie wiadro się znajdzie a waga już nie...
3. Zaprawa stricte wapienne wiąże o ile pamiętam w niewielkich centymetrach na miesiąc. Dawno temu (zanim wynaleziono cement) siłę i czas wiązania regulowano składem, zwykle mieszono dwie różne "formy" wapna (np zgaszone i palone) w odpowiednich proporcjach, co pozwalało na szybkie wiązanie (dawne podręczniki mówią nawet o 20 min i krócej) i to w obecności wody. Cement (początkowo nawet słabszy jak 250, bodajże książka z l. 50 tych pisze o 150) był li tylko po to by zwiększyć hydrauliczność zaprawy i sprawić by szybciej twardniała. W ramach ciekawostek przyrodniczych: tak popularnego obecnie w składach "ą i ę" tynków trasu nie znano. Za daleko doń mieliśmy i za drogo wychodził. Naturalna zaprawa hydrauliczna stosowana we Włoszech (-> stąd pucolana (wł. Puzzolana) ) opiera się w swoim składzie na bazie pyłów i popiołów wulkanicznych (zasadniczo SiO2 (krzemiany i ich pochodne zanieczyszczone m.in. związkami aluminium, żelaza, chromu i kilku innych) oraz wapna. Trwała odporna i mocna... 
4. Parametry i jakość cementu to oczywiście "niebo a ziemia". Niebo było dawniej. I bez alkaliów, i bez siarczanów i bez części nierozpuszczalnych i tak dalej. Pyły czy popioły dawno osobno i w zupełnie innym celu. Nie było takich kombinacji jak dziś. Samo wapno gaszono na masę różnych sposobów przy czym za tip-top etc uchodziło to, które gasiło się kilka lat, w zasadzie bez udziału wilgoci, tylko przy użyciu tej z powietrza, cały czas przemieszane. Zaś czas użycia wapna to min 7 lat gaszenia, a jeszcze na pocz. XX wieku, przynajmniej sezon (czyli jesien - rok - wiosna, lub jesień wiosna), potem "ograniczono to do 4-6 i 8-12 tygodni w zależności od tego czy szło na tynki czy do murarki".
5. Plastyfikatory i in. dodatki zastępują wapno / ciasto wapienne - w kwestii "zmiany napięcia powierzchniowego" wody, ale nie w kwestii napowietrzenia tynku. Typowy "plastuś" napowietrza bodajże na 7-9%, zaś tynk powinien mieć ok. 20, a te stare, słabsze mają jeszcze więcej. Wapno czy ciasto na to pozwala i to bez problemu. To dlatego "gotowe" zaprawy najczęściej mają jeden lub dwa dodatki chemiczne minimum o innych nie wspominając. Ich jakość i ilość można łatwo zgadnąć z tego ile wody potrzeba na "worek". 25 kg to circa 7 litrów wody. Przy 3-3,5 chemii jest naprawdę dużo, zaś sam fakt zachowania jak nowe kleje, tynki czy zaprawy nie oznacza, że jakoś jest taka sama lub porównywalna. Przy czym co ciekawe - jednym z częściej stosowanych środków "bakteriobójczych" w takich tynkach czy zaprawach jest niewielki - zwykle ok 2-3 procentowy dodatek wapna.
6. Uwaga na koniec. Dawne receptury czasem zamiast pełnego składu czyli np. 1:1:8 ; 1:2:9 etc... mówiły krótko 1:3, 1:4, 1:5. Jest to określony objętościowy stosunek materiałów wiążących (cementu, jak wspomniałem wtedy klasy 250 i wapna / ciasta wapiennego (!!!!) do piastku (grubego, rzecznego, czy murarskiego). Przy czym zaprawa obecna na cemencie klasy 32,5 i ilości materiału wiążącego czyli cementu z dodatkiem plastyfikatora w ilości 1:4 nijak ma się do zaprawy o składzie c (250)/w/p 1:2:12 . Wapno jako że ma zupełnie inne wytrzymałości i parametry będąc dużo słabsze od cementu sprawia, że zaprawa o tym drugim składzie jest dużo, dużo słabsza, a mimo to posiadająca naprawdę świetne właściwości.

----------


## SPW

Balto,
Dzięki za taką porcję wiedzy. Jedyna uwaga co do plastyfikatorów, to są ich różne rodzaje. Niektóre z nich mają właściwości silnie napowietrzające. Badaliśmy - napowietrzenie znacząco potrafiło przekroczyć poziom dopuszczany przez normę (17% +- 3%). Tak silnie napowietrzona zaprawa to przede wszystkim znaczący spadek przyczepności, wytrzymałości czy odkształcalności a w efekcie jej szczelności.

----------


## Balto

Wpływ plastyfikatorów na napowietrzenie zależy od wielu rzeczy i czynników. Sam fakt silnego napowietrzenia nie jest przyczyną braku przyczepności - najczęściej jest to zbyt duża zmiana napięcia powierzchniowego wody, co poniekąd sprawia, że zaprawę można położyć na np. cegłę, ona zwiąże, lecz próba rzucenia jej na ścianę sprawi że odpadnie. Dawne teorie mówiły, że zaprawa powinna być lepiszczem (a jest) z drugiej nie może przylegać do cegły (czystość wykonania, łatwość w fugowaniu etc.). Kwestia tzw. gustu.
Osobna sprawa to fakt przestrzegania zaleceń producenta. Tak naprawdę za "wielkość" napowietrzenia wpływa sposób mieszania. W betoniarkach wolnospadowych (ilość obrotów na minutę można liczyć, najczęściej brzyyyt wystarczy. Owo brzyyyt to krzywy pierścień betoniarki) tempo jest na tyle wolne, że można się nie przejmować. Niestety częstą metodą jest wykorzystywanie większych pojemników i mieszadeł, co oznacza tempo tempo a obrotami nakazanymi do 400 nikt się nie przejmuje. Podobnie bywa w tzw. miksokretach... 
Jeśli dodać fakt że materiał dodaje się "na łopaty" a nie objętościowo, a plastyfikatory na "szklanki", "nakrętki", co najczęściej oznacza na oko... bo piasek i żwir jest mokry... Co oznacza już na początku zaburzenie ilości wody w mieszance przy dodaniu plastyfikatora... co znów odbija się na "napowietrzeniu"... Ale to są już tzw. technikalia na które mało kto zwraca uwagę...

----------


## start2222

Czy któryś z forumowiczów miał styczność z tynkami firmy Arago i Profix ? Chodzi mi o ''drobny'' tynk

----------


## Balto

Jaki tynk? Biały? Szary? Jak się nazywa?

----------


## start2222

Powiem szczerze, że nie wiem jaki. Wiem, że będzie z firmy Arago lub Profix. Chcę mieć tynk cementowo-wapienny z drobnym ziarnem

----------


## Balto

start: dla mnie to nieco przypomina dialog:
sprzedawca: jakim samochodem jest Pan zainteresowany?
- kupujący: jeszcze nie wiem: na pewno coś pomiędzy miejskim a dużym SUV-em. Pomoże Pan?

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Witam Jestem przed przygotowaniem poddasza pod tynki CW. Prosze o informacje czy ktos murlate ocieplal styrodurem i tynkowal do rownego. Jak to zostalo zrobione. Mam kilka slupow drewnianych i sa one nierowno z scinkami polozone. Moze tez ktos to wyrownywal-pianka , styropianem ? Pozdrawiam 
Marcin

----------


## KrissP

Witam.

Chciałem sam otynkować garaż (jak dobrze wyjdzie to może coś więcej), z lektury wcześniejszych postów znalazłem, że dla cementu I 42,5 proporcje na obrzutkę to 1:2:10 na narzut to 1:2:12  pytanie:

1. Czy dla bloczków silikatowych te proporcje są ok (chyba Balto gdzieś pisał, że skład zależy również od podłoża)?
2. Czy można dodać do zaprawy włókna polipropylenowe?  a jeżeli tak to czy do szprycu czy narzutu ? 
3. Czy siatkę rabitza czy leduchowskiego montuję się po obrzutce? ( w kilku miejscach idzie spora wiązka kabli)

Dzięki za wszelkie sugestie

----------


## Balto

W kwestii samego składu tynku - zależy od tego jakie masz bloczki silikatowe, bo bloczek bloczkowi nie równy. Dla szarego może być i 1:2:10 i 1:2:12... ta słabsza to dla kiepskiej jakości bloczków, objętościowo. Szpryc i narzut różnią się grubością wypełniacza, co oznacza że zaprawa jest mocniejsza czy słabsza. Szpryc ma grubsze ziarno niż narzut - co oznacza że jest mocniejszy.

----------


## SPW

Witam,
Zachęcam do lektury naszego króciutkiego poradnika na temat zapraw murarskich i tynkarskich http://www.wapno-info.pl/pl/budownic...stora,100.chtm. Generalnie nie ma potrzeby wzmacniania tynku cementowo - wapiennego włóknami, ani siatkami. Jest to tynk grubowarstwowy, który jest odporny na pęknięcia.
Pozdrawiam,
SPW

----------


## Balto

SPW: tradycyjne tynki o recepturach jakie podałem prawa pękać nie miały, bo cementu w nich nie było bogato, tzn mniej i to dużo jak 1:4, do tego rolę plastyfikatora pełniło wapno, a nie zestaw plastusiów....Ale o tym to my sobie możemy pogadać...

----------


## SPW

Oczywiście, racja. Zaprawę dobieramy do wytrzymałości podłoża. Ja tylko odsyłam do naszych publikacji informujących o generalnych zasadach murowania i tynkowania. Kriss poczyta, to będzie mieć pewnie kolejne pytania. A "plastusie" są zupełnie zbędne.  :smile:

----------


## Balto

SPW: przy cieście wapiennym, wapnie - są zbędne. Choć bardzo fajnie można "chemicznie" zgasić wapno w cemencie.... (każdy cement ma w sobie związki wapnia, poza tym do ok 3% - mówię o jedynkach czyli IR - kamienia wapiennego mielonego)

----------


## adic9009

Witam wszystkich,
Mam pytanie odnośnie tynków cementowo - wapiennych nakładanych maszynowo, powierzchnia 450 m2. ile potrzeba na taką powierzchnię materiału ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Z worka z tego co pamiętam szło ok 25 kg m/2

----------


## adic9009

Chodzi mi ile cementu , wapna , piachu

----------


## Balto

dic: a to zależy od grubości wypełniacza. Przy założeniu, że idzie IR 32,5 oraz wapno / ciasto wapienne to matematyka prosta: 1 : 1 : 8 (cement / wapno (ciasto wapienne) piasek do 2mm). 1 m3 (kubik) takiego tynku to ca. 1700 - 1800 kg (suchej masy, i znów wahnięcie lekko w górę lekko w dół). Czyli na 1m3 wchodzi 180 kg cemetu, 180 kg wapna i nieco ponad 1400 kg piasku. A to ile wejdzie zależy od krzywizny ścian...

----------


## SPW

Każda z trzech warstw tynku cementowo - wapiennego różni się proporcjami i powinna mieć coraz drobniejszy piasek. Przyjmując przykładową proporcję objętościową składników 1:1:6 należy przeliczyć według średnich gęstości nasypowych poszczególnych składników w formie suchej: cement 0,9-1,2 kg/dm3, wapno 0,4 - 0,5 kg/dm3, piasek 1,5 -1,7 kg/dm3. Przybliżone ilości poszczególnych składników podajemy w informatorze http://www.wapno-info.pl/pl/budownic...stora,100.chtm

----------


## Balto

SPW: a po co przeliczać? Wystarczy wziąć objętościowo :wink:  nawet jak piasek będzie wiltgotny damy radę, a i masy stają się mniej istotne...

----------


## KrissP

A czy do obrzutki/szprycu można użyć piasku (żwirku) 0-4 płukanego (takiego do posadzek)? sporo mi tego kruszywa zostało

----------


## Balto

Będzie za gruby, zwykle jest to gruba "dwójka" - czyli do 2 mm z lekkim nadziarnem

----------


## KrissP

Pytanie o trzecią warstwę tynku (gładź), wytynkowałem sobie dwie ściany (robiłem to pierwszy raz ale trzymając się wskazówek w tym temacie poszło całkiem nieźle) robiłem to na listwach prowadzących więc tynk jest prosty, ale chciałem go "wygładzić" i pytanie mam czy następną trzecią warstwę tzn. gładź z wapna i piasku szklarskiego (kwarcowego do 0,5   -  nie mogę tego piasku nigdzie dostać w Kaliszu - wielkopolska) można położyć za kilka tygodni czyli już po wyschnięciu tych dwóch warstw?,   
Ewentualnie czy można użyć gotowych gładzi wapiennych na mokry jeszcze tynk. (czytając karty do tych gładzi można wywnioskować, że tynk powinien być suchy)

----------


## Balto

Piasek kwarcowy do 0,5 mm (i nie tylko) dostaniesz w kopalni Biała Góra zlokalizowanej gdzieś na trasie Piotrków Trybunalski (koło Rawy Mazowieckiej?) - Warszawa. Inna kopalnia to Grudzień (Gruden?) - Las. Możesz wziąć czysty płukany piasek do 0,8 mm... powinien wystarczyć.

----------


## KrissP

Dzięki za podpowiedź, złapałem kontakt z dostawcą takiego piasku i najprawdopodobniej  za tydzień dwa będę go miał, 

Pytanie, czy tą ostatnią warstwę gładź mogę kłaść po kilku tygodniach od położenia narzutu?

----------


## Balto

Możesz - nie ma najmniejszego problemu. Tyl tylko że ściana nie może być zapylona czy zatłuszczona musi być czysta.

----------


## SPW

Zaleciłbym przed położeniem gładzi lekkie zwilżenie ścian przy użyciu pędzla ławkowca. Da to dwie korzyści:1. oczyszczenie ścian z ew. kurzu/pyłu, 2. gwarancję, że tynk nie będzie za mocno chłonąć wody z gładzi, aby ta miała czas na związanie.

----------


## ag2a

lub zagruntować

----------


## Balto

A po co gruntować, zwłaszcza jak doskonale wie co ma pod spodem?!

----------


## Darkat

Mam pytanie. Zrobili mi tynki cementowo wapienne w łazienkach i w PG. Nie jestem do końca zadowolony. Tynku dali za mało i widać w niektórych miejscach przewody elektryczne. Teraz zajęli się tynkami gipsowymi w innych pomieszczeniach.
No właśnie. Chciałbym poprawki. To znaczy dać jeszcze jedną warstwę. Czy taką warstwę to można dać w dowolnym momencie, czy szybko po położeniu tego tynku, który obecnie mam.

----------


## ag2a

Tynk maszynowy jest jednowarstwowych chyba że to ręczny.

----------


## Darkat

> Tynk maszynowy jest jednowarstwowych chyba że to ręczny.



No tynk maszynowy. Czyli co muszą ręcznie narzucić kolejną warstwę. Tak się pytam z ciekawości, bo teraz nie mam jak ich złapać i dopytać się. Ale mówili że poprawki zrobią.

----------


## jacentyy

> Tynk maszynowy jest jednowarstwowych chyba że to ręczny.


Tynk maszynowy tez moze byc dwuwarstwowy - szpryc tez sie naklada maszynowo

----------


## ag2a

To że ci go ręcznie narzucą to nie wiele da. Chodzi o szczepność dwóch materiałów. Na suchy tynk betokontakt, szpryc i tynkować albo skuć lub "posiekać" by zwiększyć przyczepność.

----------


## Darkat

> To że ci go ręcznie narzucą to nie wiele da. Chodzi o szczepność dwóch materiałów. Na suchy tynk betokontakt, szpryc i tynkować albo skuć lub "posiekać" by zwiększyć przyczepność.



No to bardzo niedobrze. Jutro zobaczę co mi wywinęli z tynkiem gipsowym i może czekać nas niemiła rozmowa.
Ja nie wiem to nie jest chyba problem dać z 2 cm tynku. Wiem że to zależy też od krzywizn ścian, no ale chyba widzą kable i inne rzeczy na ścianach. Już im mówiłem w związku z tym co wyszło, żeby dawać tego tynku więcej, ale jakoś czuję że oni na oszczędnie jadą.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> No to bardzo niedobrze. Jutro zobaczę co mi wywinęli z tynkiem gipsowym i może czekać nas niemiła rozmowa.
> Ja nie wiem to nie jest chyba problem dać z 2 cm tynku. Wiem że to zależy też od krzywizn ścian, no ale chyba widzą kable i inne rzeczy na ścianach. Już im mówiłem w związku z tym co wyszło, żeby dawać tego tynku więcej, ale jakoś czuję że oni na oszczędnie jadą.


w takim przypadku dużo zależy też od tego jak zrobiona jest instalacja elektryczna bo niektórzy elektrycy są słabi a np na sufitach odgórne zalecenie jest aby nie nakładać więcej niż 1,5cm tynku natomiast faktycznie jeśli na ścianach przejedziesz ręką i wyczujesz że kable wystają to muszą poprawiać ale zamiast tynkować na nowo całej ściany niech podkują to miejsce wbiją kabel i zaprawią.

----------


## Darkat

> w takim przypadku dużo zależy też od tego jak zrobiona jest instalacja elektryczna bo niektórzy elektrycy są słabi a np na sufitach odgórne zalecenie jest aby nie nakładać więcej niż 1,5cm tynku natomiast faktycznie jeśli na ścianach przejedziesz ręką i wyczujesz że kable wystają to muszą poprawiać ale zamiast tynkować na nowo całej ściany niech podkują to miejsce wbiją kabel i zaprawią.


Ale to jest cała wiązka kabli (jeden obok drugiego ) dochodząca do rozdzielni po ścianie. Tam jest po prostu za mało tynku. Tynkarz może myślał że jak mamy też na tej samej ścianie puszkę wyciągniętą na ok. 1,5 cm , a jest to pomieszczenie gospodarcze, to myślał że trzeba dać tam mniej tynku żeby płytki zmieścić do puszki. Pi razy drzwi to tam jest może z 0,7 cm tynku.
 Zresztą widzę to na innej ścianie w PG (na krawędzi przy otworze drzwiowym), a  widoczne są zaczepy od przewodów na tej ścianie, że tynku jest poniżej 1 cm.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

U góry jest centymetr a na dole możebyć 5 bo było pogrubienie, czy po przejechaniu ręką czujesz że kable wystają?

----------


## Darkat

Myślę że takiej sytuacji nie ma. Te kable są w jednym rogu, a puszka która wystaje może z 0,7 cm ponad tynk jest oddalona może  z 2 metry od tych kabli. Aż takiej krzywizny ścian to chyba nie mam. Gdyby dali tynku na równo z puszką nie byłoby takiego problemu z widocznymi kablami. Oczywiście nie jest to cały kabel tylko  jego cześć jest widoczna i jest na równo z tynkiem. Ale obok są inne przewody i tego tynku nad nimi na pewno nie ma dużo.

----------


## grv

Witam w klubie. U mnie niemalże identyczna sytuacja - fakt ze elektrycy się nie popisali i czasem nawet 1,5 cm odstaje kabel od ściany razem ze spinką. W niektórych miejscach widać delikatnie izolacje kabla albo końcówkę spinki. Te miejsca podkuwaja i dają kable głębiej. U mnie nakładają 1,5-2 cm tynku. Mam nadzieje ze nie będzie widać później kabli na farbie. Podobno w przypadku tynków CW nie ma takiego problemu jak przy gipsowych - wystarczy minimalna ilość tynku. W najgorszym razie ściany będą w jasnych kolorach. Zauważyłem tez u siebie w mieszkaniu ze po przemalowaniu sypialni farba Dulux wyszły prawie wszędzie kable a wcześniej tego nie było, tak więc sporo zależy też od jakości farby.

----------


## Darkat

Co ja bym dał żeby mi też dawali 1,5 cm tynku. Teraz patrzę na pokój gdzie dawali tynk gipsowy. Oczywiście puszki wystają, a wyciągnięte na około 1,3 cm. Dlaczego tyle. Ano nie mam wkuwanych przewodów, a podobno ma być jakaś minimalna grubość tynku nad nimi. I tak mi wychodziło że te wyciągnięcie puszek na 1,3 cm  będzie git. Jednak nie. Moi spece wiedzą jak robić cienkowarstwowe tynki  :wink: 
Na osłodę wydaje się że tynki wyglądają ok. Nie trzeba będzie robić gładzi.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Co ja bym dał żeby mi też dawali 1,5 cm tynku. Teraz patrzę na pokój gdzie dawali tynk gipsowy. Oczywiście puszki wystają, a wyciągnięte na około 1,3 cm. Dlaczego tyle. Ano nie mam wkuwanych przewodów, a podobno ma być jakaś minimalna grubość tynku nad nimi. I tak mi wychodziło że te wyciągnięcie puszek na 1,3 cm  będzie git. Jednak nie. Moi spece wiedzą jak robić cienkowarstwowe tynki 
> Na osłodę wydaje się że tynki wyglądają ok. Nie trzeba będzie robić gładzi.


Puszki wystają ponad powierzchnię tynku?? Jeżeli puszki za bardzo wystają to się je po prostu odrobinę zeszlifowuje ale przed tynkowaniem i po sprawie, a teraz to będzie kłopot.

----------


## Darkat

> Puszki wystają ponad powierzchnię tynku?? Jeżeli puszki za bardzo wystają to się je po prostu odrobinę zeszlifowuje ale przed tynkowaniem i po sprawie, a teraz to będzie kłopot.


No właśnie. Na razie to pierwszy pokój. Mam nadzieję że w następnych będzie lepiej  :wink:  Tutaj są akurat tynki gipsowe twarde i nic już z tym nie zrobię. Jak na moje oko wyszły im tak, że nie trzeba będzie gładzi więc nie będę ich dołować  :wink: 
Natomiast tam gdzie są tynki cementowo wapienne to panie Radku to trzeba  iść za radą ag2a. Czyli poczekać aż tynki wyschną, na to betokontakt, szpryc i kolejna warstwa tynku.

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

> Witam w klubie. U mnie niemalże identyczna sytuacja - fakt ze elektrycy się nie popisali i czasem nawet 1,5 cm odstaje kabel od ściany razem ze spinką. W niektórych miejscach widać delikatnie izolacje kabla albo końcówkę spinki. Te miejsca podkuwaja i dają kable głębiej. U mnie nakładają 1,5-2 cm tynku. Mam nadzieje ze nie będzie widać później kabli na farbie. Podobno w przypadku tynków CW nie ma takiego problemu jak przy gipsowych - wystarczy minimalna ilość tynku. W najgorszym razie ściany będą w jasnych kolorach. Zauważyłem tez u siebie w mieszkaniu ze po przemalowaniu sypialni farba Dulux wyszły prawie wszędzie kable a wcześniej tego nie było, tak więc sporo zależy też od jakości farby.


Szanowni Państwo,

w podobnych przypadkach (na ścianie są widoczne miejsca, w których biegną kable) rozwiązaniem może być zastosowanie farby Śnieżka Zacieki-plamy, która izoluje i wzmacnia podłoże. Farbę stosujemy jako podkład przed aplikacją farby nawierzchniowej. Najlepiej najpierw sprawdzić efekt użycia wyrobu na niewielkim fragmencie ściany. Ważna jest również jakość farby nawierzchniowej i jej nakładanie zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------


## bariii

Witam serdecznie,

Na oko (jako laikowi) jak były mokre to wszystko wygladalo ok. Dzisiaj podjechałem na budowę a tu takie pajaczki na scianie, nie na całej powierzchni, a miejesowo - bliżej krawędzi ścian. Była zrobiona obrzutka, schła 2 dni, 5 dni temu pokój został wytynkowany, zdjęcia z dnia dzisiejszego. Czy mam sie niepokoić? Póki co mam wytynkowane 3 pomieszczenia. Poziomy , piony, mierzone poziomica i łata 2m, wszystko idealnie równe. Będę wdzięczny za porady, jutro będe sie widział z tynkarzami. tynkowana powierzchnia to beton komórkowy termalica.

----------


## bariii

przesyłam dodatkowe zdjęcia, i zdjęcie obrzutki

----------


## ag2a

Wg mnie trochę mocne te spękania? Było gruntowane? Tynk był rzucony i zatarty w ten sam dzień?

----------


## bariii

> Wg mnie trochę mocne te spękania? Było gruntowane? Tynk był rzucony i zatarty w ten sam dzień?


Nie mam pojecia, nie bylem na budowie od czasu obrzutki

----------


## ag2a

Ja pod beton komórkowy dałbym grunt i to w miarę porządny że względu że tak spalić może i tynk i obrzutkę. Czasem tez powstaje takie coś jak za szybko jest zacierane i się odparza

----------


## Zielony Inwestor

Kiedy powinno się rozliczać za tynki CW?  Zaraz po zakończeniu prac czy jak trochę podeschną?

----------


## Slyder

niech poprawiają jeżeli jeszcze nie skończyli to chyba nie zapłaciłeś jescze. Z rozliczeniem jest problem bo powinno się po kilku dniach przejrzeć jak wyschnie z drugiej strony dla nich też to jest problem bo potem może ktoś nie chcieć zapłacić. W normalnym kraju wziąłbyś ekipę na umowe i z gwarancją ale u nas...... Ps wiesz ze membrana może być nastawiona na promieniowanie tylko jakiś czas ??

----------


## ag2a

> Kiedy powinno się rozliczać za tynki CW?  Zaraz po zakończeniu prac czy jak trochę podeschną?


A jakbyś to Ty wykonywał to kiedy chciałbyś dostać pieniądze jak skończysz usługę czy jakoś później?

----------


## Zielony Inwestor

> A jakbyś to Ty wykonywał to kiedy chciałbyś dostać pieniądze jak skończysz usługę czy jakoś później?


Jakbym wykonywał usługę to chciałbym najlepiej z góry  :smile:  
Czy tynk to usługa czy produkt (wykonawca dostarcza swój materiał)? W moim odczuciu płaci się za coś co jest gotowe.
Czy jeżeli w ramach dużych prac występuje ich odbiór to inspektor odbierze mokry tynk kilka godzin po zakończeniu tynkowania?

----------


## ag2a

A czemu mokrego nie mógłby odebrać? Robota wykonana a jeśli dobrze to trzeba dobrze zapłacić i tyle

----------


## Pod

> A czemu mokrego nie mógłby odebrać? Robota wykonana a jeśli dobrze to trzeba dobrze zapłacić i tyle



Bo mokre tynki  zawsze wyglądają ok. Wszystko wychodzi jak wysychają. Ale nie znam też żadnej ekipy która czekała by na odbiór do wyschnięcia. To niemożliwe.

----------


## jankes789

Jestem zadowolony ze swoich tynków cementowo wapiennych zatartych piaskiem kwarcowym...lecz musze po wycietych wentylacjach i wypustach na grzejniki uzupełnić ubytki ...czym najlepiej to zrobić ?

----------


## buyt

Napiszę w tym wątku bo podobnego nie znalazłem. Pewnie każdy tynkarz używa swojego wybranego tynku, jednak chciałbym poznać opinie jakie panują teraz odnośnie firm produkujących tynki CW.
Który Waszym zdaniem jest teraz najlepszy:
DOLINA NIDY, KNAUF, BAUMIT czy WEBER?
Porównuję te gdyż długo szukałem informacji na temat tynków CW i już sam nie wiem, który wybrać do tynkowania. Weber chyba ma najgrubsze ziarno.
Dodatkowo moim zdaniem powinno się gruntować przed obrzutką, choć niektórzy temu zaprzeczają. Poradzicie coś?

----------


## ag2a

Beton komórkowy warto zagruntować resztę nie. Polecam Baumit Mpi25 lub Caparol ewentualnie Dolinę ale ten do zewnątrz!

----------


## maciuspala

Jeśli tunki CW to Baumit MPI25, jesli Nida która ma drobniejsze ziarno to tylko wiosna/jesien bo.na upale lubi pękać.
Cześć osób chce jeszcze gładź więc na to Kreisel 660.
Grunt pod sufity to Betonkontakt a na sciany z BK lub silikatów Gruntelmittel dla zmniejszenia chlonnosci.
Jesli gipsowka to Knauf MP75 a najlepiej Diamant.
Co budowa to inny wybór kazdy chce coś innego.

----------


## buyt

...

----------


## krzysztof94070

siemka  na szpryc to 1 cementu 0,5 wapna 3,5/4 wapna a obrzutka 2 warstwa to 2cement 3/5 wapna i 10 piasku nie ma bata by odpadło lub się nie kleiło

----------


## SNCF

Witam

Mam pytanie

Wewnątrz nowych pomieszczeń w trakcie budowy mam tynk cementowo-wapienny, jeszcze nie malowany, ładnie równo położony, ale musiałem jednak przerobić instalacje wodną i elektryczną ze wzgledu na zmianę planów. Pozostały zatem bruzdy, które z grubsza wypełniłem zaprawą ale czym wyrownac do tynku takie różnice milimetrowe? tzn nakładając pacą styropianową zaprawę tynkarską są tam ziarenka wielkości piasku i nie ma szans ładnie wyrównać aby potem pod farbą nie było widać. Wiem że na całość możnaby położyć gładź gipsową ale są to pomieszczenia z niepewnym ogrzewaniem więc odpada. Czy jest coś o drobniejszym kruszywie? Dziekuje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ag2a

Jeśli nałożysz częściowo to nie ma szans by nie było widać

----------


## rafaellowroclaw

Napotkałem mały problem z tynkowaniem ściany tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym. 
Mam pytanie do znawców. 
Kupiłem tynk Baumit MPI25L. Chciałem go położyć na gołe cegły (stary tynk został skuty, cegły zostały zagruntowane środkiem CERESIT grunt głebokopenetrujący). Nie doczytałem i okazało się, że tynk odpada od cegły. Teraz poczytalem na forum i dowiedziałem się, że należy zrobić obrzutkę. 
Czy obrzutkę można zrobić również tynkiem Baumit MPI25L tylko rzadszą? Czy jednak lepiej kupić specjalną "zaprawę" która w nazwie ma "obrzutka cementowa- wapienna"? 
Bardzo proszę o poradę.

----------

